# Gas was high throughout trump admin.



## Penelope (Jun 10, 2022)

20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545



			U.S. All Grades All Formulations Retail Gasoline Prices (Dollars per Gallon)
		


Just saying, Republicans are full of crap.


----------



## Votto (Jun 10, 2022)

Yea, I hated paying $100 a gallon gas under Trump

Things are much better now.

Why is it that after a while, everything democrats say becomes hysterically funny?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are fuckin brain dead bro


----------



## Penelope (Jun 10, 2022)

It just started going up after war in Ukraine, Iran and Saudi are pro Russia, and Saudi won't put out many barrels and they use to under tramp.


----------



## Fueri (Jun 10, 2022)

Not as high as you, obviously.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 10, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> You are fuckin brain dead bro


I disagree you are brain dead. Look at the numbers.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 10, 2022)

Fueri said:


> Not as high as you, obviously.


No, I don't get high on drink or other things.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jun 10, 2022)

Votto said:


> Yea, I hated paying $100 a gallon gas under Trump
> 
> Things are much better now.
> 
> Why is it that after a while, everything democrats say becomes hysterically funny?


And Penelope is our own little gift of laughter.  Don't know how I'd get through a day without her light-hearted humor!   

If you can wade through her pidgin English.


----------



## scruffy (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> I disagree you are brain dead.


lol

You're slacking.

You know very well the turnaround time for DNC talking points has to be four hours or less.


----------



## Fueri (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> No, I don't get high on drink or other things.



Brain tumor then?


----------



## Votto (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> It just started going up after war in Ukraine, Iran and Saudi are pro Russia, and Saudi won't put out many barrels and they use to under tramp.


So it has nothing to do with any of this then.









						25 Biden policies raising gas prices and other energy costs - Americans for Prosperity
					

These twenty-five Biden administration policies are affecting gas prices, home heating costs, and other energy-related burdens families face. Read more.



					americansforprosperity.org
				




#1 and 2: Adopting new EPA oil and gas rules​In November 2021, the Environmental Protection Agency announced new regulations governing methane emissions from oil and gas production, transmission, storage, and distribution that would cost more than $1 billion a year.

Last spring, Biden signed a resolution that overturned Trump administration reforms to EPA oil and gas rules. This resolution will worsen energy poverty, reestablish burdensome regulations, and have a disproportionate impact on small businesses.

#3, #4, #5, #6, #7, and #8: Restricting or impeding energy projects​One of Biden’s first actions after taking office was to halt new oil and gas leases on federal lands and waters, the Biden administration has delayed decisions on these leases  — a move that results in higher energy costs for the most vulnerable consumers.

The administration canceled the Keystone XL pipeline and suspended oil and gas leases in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge and New Mexico (despite opposition from the Navajo Nation). It also resurrected the “Waters of the United States” rule, which would increase barriers to energy projects.

The White House is pursuing new standards for particulate matter and ozone, likely tightening them to unachievable levels for much of the country and creating new barriers for energy project permits.

The president also has rescinded Endangered Species Act reforms, a move that will increase red tape and allow litigation to slow down energy projects.

#9: Rejoining the Paris agreement​In April 2021, without the consent of Congress, Biden rejoined the Paris agreement, which will result in onerous new regulations that could raise energy costs.

#10: Appointing unaccountable energy regulators​The president has created several bodies within the White House charged with creating new policies to regulate energy. The people who run these councils are unelected and do not need Senate confirmation, but they have been given broad powers to come up with new executive actions — which do not need consent from Congress — to regulate U.S. energy production.

#11: Forcing states to restrict driving​One section of the recently enacted Infrastructure Investment and Jobs Act, supported by the White House, would require every U.S. state to develop state carbon-reduction plans that must be approved by the U.S. Department of Transportation as well as be updated every four years.

These plans are aimed at reducing driving all over the country — even for people in rural areas where public transportation is limited, and driving is the only option.

#12, #13, and #14: Raising the prices of cars and trucks​The Biden administration has failed to take adequate action on annual requirements and small refinery waivers for the Renewable Fuel Standard and in providing regulatory relief from this biofuel mandate due to economic hardship. His EPA  has finalized a new rule regulating greenhouse gas emissions from cars and trucks. That single regulation could raise the average vehicle price by $1,000.

#15: Instituting a new policy on carbon taxes in organized wholesale electricity markets​This carbon pricing policy statement, issued by the Federal Energy Regulatory Commission in April 2021, is a blanket endorsement of top-down policies that have been demonstrated to be costly, ineffective, regressive, and consistently rejected by the American people.

#16: Raising the prices of common household necessities​The EPA has issued a final rule to phase out a common, inexpensive refrigerant. This policy is a de facto tax on air conditioning and refrigeration.

#17: Stifling energy innovation​In May 2021, Biden issued a sweeping executive order that mobilized federal agencies, including the Securities and Exchange Commission, to enforce mandates on businesses, insurers, retirement funds, and suppliers. These policies will stifle innovation critical to improving the environment and will increase costs for a wide variety of businesses.

#18: Altering regulatory cost analyses​The Biden administration has changed key inputs for economic and regulatory analysis, including raising the “social cost” of greenhouse gases. These policies will mask the true consumer cost of regulatory actions.

#19 and #20: Imposing new costs on power generation​The administration attempted to resurrect an aggressive version of the Clean Power Plan for power sector mandates called the Clean Electricity Standard.

In the Fall 2021 Unified Agenda, the EPA stated their intention to propose what can be considered the Clean Power Plan 2.0. This policy would impose burdensome regulations but would have little or no environmental benefit.

The EPA also has mandated that even facilities with reduced emissions must remain on the list of “major” sources, subjecting these facilities to permitting burdens and higher costs.

#21: Impeding Americans exports​The administration is considering potential restrictions on the export of crude oil that would increase, not decrease, energy prices.

#22 and #23: Raising taxes​More than one-quarter of the administration-backed Build Back Better agenda is pulled directly from the “Green New Deal.” The Build Back Better agenda includes new taxes on natural gas and home heating. It also includes new taxes on petroleum and manufacturing.

#24: Picking energy winners and losers

The Build Back Better agenda would spend taxpayer dollars to push utilities to adopt more costly, politically preferred forms of energy, a move that would reduce Americans’ energy choices.

#25: Fueling the fire for future regulation​Finally, through the Civilian Climate Corps, Build Back Better would fund the salaries of tens of thousands of anti-energy activists who would perpetuate high energy costs by demanding new and costly federal regulations and legislation.

Unlike releasing oil from the Strategic Petroleum Reserve, these 25 steps are not just a “drop in the ocean.”

They have made, and will continue to make, a significant impact on Americans’ ability to afford the energy products that fuel their lives and livelihoods.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> It just started going up after war in Ukraine, Iran and Saudi are pro Russia, and Saudi won't put out many barrels and they use to under tramp.



This is retarded even for you, and you are pretty fucking retarded.

You are the new Derp Lord, SHE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED. Congrats.


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Votto (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope is trying to save the world, by convincing Americans that Putin done it.

Such lies need to be made in order to save the climate because Americans won't tolerate being thrown to the inflation wolves otherwise.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 10, 2022)

I just included Pres. Obama last year.

20162.0571.8722.0712.2162.3712.4672.3452.2842.3272.3592.2952.366


----------



## Votto (Jun 10, 2022)

Fueri said:


> Brain tumor then?


But Democrats are a cancerous tumor, so................


----------



## martybegan (Jun 10, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> And Penelope is our own little gift of laughter.  Don't know how I'd get through a day without her light-hearted humor!
> 
> If you can wade through her pidgin English.



Not sure if you were around back then, but there was a poster, the Derp Lord, SHE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED, that penelope has just taken over the mantle from. 

I refuse to speak her name, but maybe some other veteran of the board will be brave enough.


----------



## Votto (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> I just included Pres. Obama last year.
> 
> 20162.0571.8722.0712.2162.3712.4672.3452.2842.3272.3592.2952.366


Now see, I was skeptical at first, but that made all the difference

Thanks so much!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't spin the gas prices as being high during Trump's admin when compared to prices during the current admin. Major difference that even the blind can see.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 10, 2022)

Votto said:


> So it has nothing to do with any of this then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter they cancelled the Keystone Pipeline, it was never a go during the tramp admin.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jun 10, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Not sure if you were around back then, but there was a poster, the Derp Lord, SHE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED, that penelope has just taken over the mantle from.
> 
> I refuse to speak her name, but maybe some other veteran of the board will be brave enough.


Cool!  I look forward to learning more.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> No, I don't get high on drink or other things.


Well maybe you should quite a bit


----------



## Votto (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> It doesn't matter they cancelled the Keystone Pipeline, it was never a go during the tramp admin.


Typical.

You have your Keystone Pipeline talking points but cannot address the rest

LOL


----------



## Penelope (Jun 10, 2022)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> You can't spin the gas prices as being high during Trump's admin when compared to prices during the current admin. Major difference that even the blind can see.


Its the war, and the Saudis.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Its the war, and the Saudis.



And the countless changes in policy harming American oil and gas production.

This was the Democrats PLATFORM, to move us away from fossil fuels.

LAIR! (another clue to who I am comparing Penelope to)


----------



## Penelope (Jun 10, 2022)

Votto said:


> Typical.
> 
> You have your Keystone Pipeline talking points but cannot address the rest
> 
> LOL


They voted the Green New Deal down.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is a pretty big difference between 2.75 and 4.55.   That is an extra 27 bucks for a 15 gallon tank.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> They voted the Green New Deal down.



But implemented plenty of executive polices and decisions to raise the cost of producing oil, gas and coal. Votto listed them. 

You should really change your avatar to a dog and a tennis ball (ANOTHER HINT)


----------



## Penelope (Jun 10, 2022)

*Americans for Prosperity* (*AFP*), founded in 2004, is a libertarian conservative political advocacy group in the United States funded by David and Charles Koch.[6] As the Koch brothers' primary political advocacy group, it is one of the most influential American conservative organizations.








						Americans for Prosperity - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Penelope (Jun 10, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> There is a pretty big difference between 2.75 and 4.55.   That is an extra 27 bucks for a 15 gallon tank.


It's all due to the war, and Saudia decreases in barrels, and corp greed.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Its the war, and the Saudis.


No it isn't. Biden's admin started raising the gas prices as soon as they stepped into office with numerous anti-American policies they put into place. The war in Ukraine wasn't part of history at that time. The Saudi's have nothing to do with it either.


----------



## LibertyKid (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is absurd. Not sure what part of the country these numbers are coming from. Where I'm from, we saw gas under 2.00 a gallon under Trump. Keep believing the lies.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> It's all due to the war, and Saudia decreases in barrels, and corp greed.



those are all part of it.  but to pretend they have not gone up does not help your case at all


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> No, I don't get high on drink or other things.


Maybe you should start. At least some things would start making sense.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 10, 2022)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> No it isn't. Biden's admin started raising the gas prices as soon as they stepped into office with numerous anti-American policies they put into place. The war in Ukraine wasn't part of history at that time. The Saudi's have nothing to do with it either.



gas prices have been going up since june of 2020


----------



## Penelope (Jun 10, 2022)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> No it isn't. Biden's admin started raising the gas prices as soon as they stepped into office with numerous anti-American policies they put into place. The war in Ukraine wasn't part of history at that time. The Saudi's have nothing to do with it either.


compare the obvious


20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.28420212.4202.5872.8982.9483.076
The war , and the saudi lowering barrels and corp greed.

Republicans seem to love oil being so high!!


----------



## gipper (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it was really high when I filled up with diesel two years ago for 1.89/gallon.


----------



## 1srelluc (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## theHawk (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm….your chart literally proves otherwise.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You really are an imbecile. 10 bucks in Ca.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 10, 2022)

Nov 2020 (election) - 2.20 gallon, Dec 2020 - 2.28 gallon
Jan 2021 (Biden's Admin Begins - 2.42 gallon

That is a 14¢ increase in one month. It continues to increase since then up to today. Funny how when Trump was in office the prices were mostly decreasing with a few times that had marginal increases. The rate of inflation with the Dem Admin we have now is unprecedented. You can't hide it, nor can you brush it aside and blame it on others. 



Penelope said:


> compare the obvious
> 
> 
> 20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.28420212.4202.5872.8982.9483.076
> ...


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> It just started going up after war in Ukraine, Iran and Saudi are pro Russia, and Saudi won't put out many barrels and they use to under tramp.



What an outright LIE

It was skyrocketing before the Russian invasion and trhat is fact and everyone with a car knows it

Biden did this and he will pay


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Jun 10, 2022)

So you mean to tell me... that $2.97 is *HIGH*?

Bro, I think you're high...


I passed a gas station on the way home from work today, and saw the price at $5.09. I rolled the window down and yelled "Fuck Joe Biden" and I got a cheer while at the stoplight.


*Fuck. Joe. Biden. *


----------



## Maxdeath (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> It just started going up after war in Ukraine, Iran and Saudi are pro Russia, and Saudi won't put out many barrels and they use to under tramp.


You have to hand it to you you have your head so far up your backside you really have no idea of the real world. Gas prices were going up from almost the first day of Joes presidency because of his talk and his actions. Gas was $2.00 and under here all through Trumps term they have gone up to almost $5.00a gallon. But yeah it was higher then twenty years ago when it was seventy five cents a gallon. Of course wages were a lot lower then Also.


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2022)

When Trump was President it cost me in the upper $30s to fill up my truck.  With Potatohead it is close to $100.

Anybody that voted for Potatohead is a moron.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does having millions more diseased illegal aliens that are being flown to some cities during the middle of the night, that will end up buy gas guzzling cars, because they cant afford the electric ones, have an impact of gasoline prices going up?  You know demand over supply?  Think about it peabrain, millions of new car drivers who will increase the CO2 output in the US because electric cars arent affordable to these diseased individuals?  Oh and also Joe Biteme saying ...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 10, 2022)

Flash said:


> When Trump was President it cost me in the upper $30s to fill up my truck.  With Potatohead it is close to $100.
> 
> Anybody that voted for Potatohead is a moron.


No, Morons have more intelligence.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 10, 2022)

How much you want to make a bet? if republicans get in , not matter who is the Potus, you will see gas prices go down. Immediately, who knows.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> How much you want to make a bet? if republicans get in , not matter who is the Potus, you will see gas prices go down. Immediately, who knows.


So, let me understand this, that you arent happy that i pointed out that Joe Biteme policies of open borders is making a very large impact on gasoline prices?  So you agree with Joe that more illegals should be allowed to come in?


----------



## Penelope (Jun 10, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> Does having millions more diseased illegal aliens that are being flown to some cities during the middle of the night, that will end up buy gas guzzling cars, because they cant afford the electric ones, have an impact of gasoline prices going up?  You know demand over supply?  Think about it peabrain, millions of new car drivers who will increase the CO2 output in the US because electric cars arent affordable to these diseased individuals?  Oh and also Joe Biteme saying ...


Gas prices or are billionaires are involved with the Saudi low output of oil.


----------



## Ralph Norton (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a single functioning brain cell?


----------



## Penelope (Jun 10, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> So, let me understand this, that you arent happy that i pointed out that Joe Biteme policies of open borders is making a very large impact on gasoline prices?  So you agree with Joe that more illegals should be allowed to come in?


Its doesn't matter, they don't drive any gas or electric cars. Its not Bidens fault, the mass of influx started during the tramp admin. (why do you think he wanted to build the wall)


----------



## Penelope (Jun 10, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> Do you have a single functioning brain cell?


Old one, now you're attacking the one who started the OP.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> It just started going up after war in Ukraine, Iran and Saudi are pro Russia, and Saudi won't put out many barrels and they use to under tramp.


No it started to go up right after it was known that Biden was going to be president and its still going up.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Its doesn't matter, they don't drive any gas or electric cars. Its not Bidens fault, the mass of influx started during the tramp admin. (why do you think he wanted to build the wall)


Trump had the border under control, like always Biden screwed it up.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 10, 2022)

Saudi Arabia keeps lid on oil output as US gas prices rise​Saudi Arabia is signaling it isn’t willing to pump more oil and won’t push for changes to an agreement with Russia and other producers that has kept a lid on oil production levels









						Saudi Arabia keeps lid on oil output as US gas prices rise
					

Saudi Arabia is signaling it isn’t willing to pump more oil and won’t push for changes to an agreement with Russia and other producers that has kept a lid on oil production levels




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Its the war, and the Saudis.


Biden claimed he was going to put oil companies out of business. These high prices are his.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Saudi Arabia keeps lid on oil output as US gas prices rise​Saudi Arabia is signaling it isn’t willing to pump more oil and won’t push for changes to an agreement with Russia and other producers that has kept a lid on oil production levels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do realize if Biden would just return to Trump's energy policies. Opec couldn't dictate oil prices.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would rather be paying $2 a gallon while trump was president than $4.95 under biden


----------



## Penelope (Jun 10, 2022)

I report "just facts"


----------



## Penelope (Jun 10, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> You do realize if Biden would just return to Trump's energy policies. Opec couldn't dictate oil prices.


really? do you understand Tramp admin was under OPEC.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 10, 2022)

Understand that Penelope's husband in in construction and hated hiring Americans and thus hated Trump.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your own graph shows a steady rise after Biden became president even before the Russian invasion.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> really? do you understand Tramp admin was under OPEC.


Do you understand we were energy independent under Trump? Something Biden did away with and gave putin the pipeline that funded his war. That you loons are blaming the high gas prices on. So either way Biden owns the highest gas prices in our history.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 10, 2022)

Confederate Soldier said:


> So you mean to tell me... that $2.97 is *HIGH*?
> 
> Bro, I think you're high...
> 
> ...


Its not Biden's fault.


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2022)

Here is a photograph of an American going to the gas station to get a gallon of gas for his lawnmower during the Biden administration.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 10, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Your own graph shows a steady rise after Biden became president even before the Russian invasion.


I suspect the gas prices are high just to let the republican have a maj of the Senate and House, and after they get elected, do you want to make a bet they go down, with no regulations and doesn't know the potus is.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 10, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> I would rather be paying $2 a gallon while trump was president than $4.95 under biden


So would I , they were $2 per gallon. They were 2.420


----------



## Oddball (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Penelope (Jun 10, 2022)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 656184


This post was made>>>>>> before what.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to the chart Trump left office at 3.41 a gallon and that was the high mark. You using 2022


Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dishonest how you use Feb 2021 and beyond. That or you are dumb.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh good lord. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 According to your own post....the price never went over $2.99 while Trump was in office....yet now we have a national average of over $5.00 and in some places they're already paying over $9.00/gal.

So do everyone a favor and just STFU!!!


----------



## Penelope (Jun 10, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Oh good lord. Shut the fuck up.


don't want to admit , hey.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> I suspect the gas prices are high just to let the republican have a maj of the Senate and House, and after they get elected, do you want to make a bet they go down, with no regulations and doesn't know the potus is.



I suspect the prices began to rise after Biden became president, because of Biden's and Dimocrat's anti-fossil fuel rhetoric.
If I were running an oil company, I would be wanting prices as high as possible.
They have listened to Joe Biden and Dimocrats. They know they have a very finite time to operate. They have heard Dimocrats for years now push to end fossil fuels. These companies can see the writing on the wall, so naturally they are going to push for profits to be as high as possible in the remaining years that they have left.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Gas prices or are billionaires are involved with the Saudi low output of oil.


Back when we were almost completely energy independent, we didnt need Saudi or other oil outputs because we had so much we were exporting it.  But you go ahead and deny that your Joe Biteme, who had the greatest voter fraud organization, cut out our own production, because people like you, who believe in global warming, yet deny that millions more illegals wont cause our CO2 problem to get worse.  That babe, is how stupid you are.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> So would I , they were $2 per gallon. They were 2.420


In my state prices actually dipped below $2 at times


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jun 10, 2022)

Confederate Soldier said:


> So you mean to tell me... that $2.97 is *HIGH*?
> 
> Bro, I think you're high...
> 
> ...


I do the "FJB" chant every time I fill up and I get smiles, "Hell yeah's" and sometimes applause.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> How much you want to make a bet? if republicans get in , not matter who is the Potus, you will see gas prices go down. Immediately, who knows.


And the hits just keep on comin' folks!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jun 10, 2022)

Just when you think this board can't get any dumber...............along comes Penelopeeee


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're full of shit.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> It doesn't matter they cancelled the Keystone Pipeline, it was never a go during the tramp admin.


They cancelled the pipeline? Biden cancelled it. Retarded idiot.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> They voted the Green New Deal down.


Good


----------



## struth (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like it was much cheaper then it is today in Xiden's America.   I'd love me some $2.33 a gallon gas


----------



## Independentthinker (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. Well, that's not what inflation data shows. We were not paying $5 per gallon for gas under Trump.


----------



## turbofish (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> the numbers have been snipped because they confuse the left.
> 
> Just saying, Republicans are full of crap.


This is why there aren't leftist accountants. They simply don't understand how numbers work


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jun 10, 2022)

Independentthinker said:


> LOL. Well, that's not what inflation data shows. We were not paying $5 per gallon for gas under Trump.


Penelope tells you how she wants it to be and demands that you make it that way in your own life.


----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You LIE. I NEVER paid above $3 under Trump. This is my own personal experience.  I don’t need to consult a biased article or post. I am now paying $4.99 under Biden.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 10, 2022)

Looks like during the Trump Administration the most we paid was $2.987 in May 2018. Now, I am seeing well over $5 and rising.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope gets her ass handed to her and has now ran away, again.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Its doesn't matter, they don't drive any gas or electric cars. Its not Bidens fault, the mass of influx started during the tramp admin. (why do you think he wanted to build the wall)


The illegal aliens once inside our borders dont drive any cars?  Then why are they given driver license for?  For fucks sakes, stop fucking lying all the fucking time, okay?  









						Bill passes allowing illegal immigrants to obtain driver’s licenses
					

Now, the focus will be on the Registry of Motor Vehicles to put the process in place.




					www.westernmassnews.com


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> compare the obvious
> 
> 
> 20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.28420212.4202.5872.8982.9483.076
> ...



    I already compare the obvious everytime I fill up my truck.
What cost me $80 bucks now costs me $190 bucks.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 10, 2022)

Flash said:


> When Trump was President it cost me in the upper $30s to fill up my truck.  With Potatohead it is close to $100.
> 
> Anybody that voted for Potatohead is a moron.



   Yep...
I went from $80 bucks to $190 bucks.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 10, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> Do you have a single functioning brain cell?



  And she says she doesnt drink or do drugs....I'm thinking she should start doing both,at least then she'd have an excuse.


----------



## gipper (Jun 10, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yep...
> I went from $80 bucks to $190 bucks.


I bought a 100 gallons of diesel for $189 two years ago. Now it would cost me close to $600.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 10, 2022)

Yesterday, I paid for my first tank EVER where the price exceeded $6.00 a gallon. This is now beyond ridiculous, and it hurts like hell!

We are now in the territory where people are going to be changing their habits. A report I came across recently, said there is no sign that Americans were going to change their driving habits, but it's going to happen with these prices.

It's all the fault of Putin though, right Dims? It has NOTHING to do with your constant rhetoric about ending fossil fuels, no of course not!


----------



## 22lcidw (Jun 10, 2022)

People's memories won't be short as long as these problems last. It hits us all in the face every day.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> It just started going up after war in Ukraine,



Fraid not Sweetheart.


----------



## Failzero (Jun 10, 2022)

I paid 1.99 under part of Trump era in Far Nor Call


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 10, 2022)

gipper said:


> I bought a 100 gallons of diesel for $189 two years ago. Now it would cost me close to $600.



   The price of diesel is a joke!!!
It's a by product when making gas. 
   My Wife had a Mercedes diesel 300 touring model that held 50 gallons and you could fill it up for $25 bucks.
She could drive back and forth to work for almost a month before refueling.


----------



## Failzero (Jun 10, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The price of diesel is a joke!!!
> It's a by product when making gas.
> My Wife had a Mercedes diesel 300 touring model that held 50 gallons and you could fill it up for $25 bucks.
> She could drive back and forth to work for almost a month before refueling.


Yet there are still posters here who think
The GOP are the Bad Actors in DC


----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## blackhawk (Jun 10, 2022)

Gas prices never came close to five dollars a gallon under Trump while Russias invasion of Ukraine did exacerbate the problem it did not cause it. Gas prices were on the rise long before the invasion only a fool, liar or both would claim otherwise.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 10, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Gas prices never came close to five dollars a gallon under Trump while Russias invasion of Ukraine did exacerbate the problem it did not cause it. Gas prices were on the rise long before the invasion only a fool, liar or both would claim otherwise.



  I think Penelope covers both.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 10, 2022)

$2.40 average during Trump fucking liar


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Its not Biden's fault.




Sure. Yet you make a thread criticizing Trumps $2.97 gas. 


I'M PAYING $5.09 A GALLON ASSHOLE, I KNOW DAMN RIGHT WELL WHOSE FAULT IT IS!


----------



## Cougarbear (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see anything over $3/gal. Mostly around 2.5/gal on average. In fact, here are the average gas prices for each year of Trump's Presidency: 
2017: $2.53/gal
2018: $2.82/gal
2019: $2.66/gal
2020: $2.26/gal
Average for the 4 years = $2.57/gal

So, please repent because the National Average is now over $5/gal. Some places are paying $10/gal already. Democrats are full of crap. Biden is the worst President since Carter and even worse now. 
It's basically now doubled under Biden Goof. and, check the inflation numbers. 8.6% just reported. 87% of the country are bargain hunting for cheaper products while 77% have cut back on eating out and entertainment. That's going to lead to fewer jobs and a greater recession coming up. And, Biden keeps blaming Putin. How stupid!


----------



## Cougarbear (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> It just started going up after war in Ukraine, Iran and Saudi are pro Russia, and Saudi won't put out many barrels and they use to under tramp.


January 2021, the National Average was $2.30/gal when Trump left the White House. Putin started the war with the Ukraine in February of 2022 when the average was about $4/gal when the war started. Now, it's over $5/gal. Most of the gain was before Putin's war. Not only that, the reason why Putin started the war is because Biden overturned 49 of Trump's executive orders giving Putin opportunity to sell oil to Germany and other countries which helped fun his war. Not only that, Putin saw the bumbling Biden exit from Afghanistan and knew Biden wouldn't do much to help Ukraine. So, he attacked. If you are going to use Putin as a guinea pig for the rising oil prices, blame Biden for allowing it and encouraging Putin to do it. 
Saudi wasn't pro Russia under Trump. In fact, Trump had helped make peace with many Muslim countries with Israel. He would have had all the countries in agreement with Israel by now except Iran. But now, Iran is dictating the price of oil again and it will get to $150/barrel. Stop watching CNN and MSNBC because you will never get any truth from them.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 10, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Yesterday, I paid for my first tank EVER where the price exceeded $6.00 a gallon. This is now beyond ridiculous, and it hurts like hell!
> 
> We are now in the territory where people are going to be changing their habits. A report I came across recently, said there is no sign that Americans were going to change their driving habits, but it's going to happen with these prices.
> 
> It's all the fault of Putin though, right Dims? It has NOTHING to do with your constant rhetoric about ending fossil fuels, no of course not!


The Progressives are using Jan 6th circus event to fund raise.  I find it kinda humorous that with inflation at an all time high, not too many donations will be happening when food and fuel is more important.  Yes progressives are that stupid.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jun 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


High compared to what? Most of those prices are under $3 a gallon. Under Biden today it’s $5. I think most Americans will take Trump’s $2.90 vs. Biden’s low $4.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 12, 2022)

Penelope said:


> It's all due to the war, and Saudia decreases in barrels, and corp greed.


Why wasn’t there corporate greed the past 40 years????
No matter how you spin the answer it comes back to Brandon being the worst ever


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 12, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bullshit some of us were paying under 2 bucks for 93 octane


----------



## justoffal (Jun 12, 2022)

Votto said:


> Yea, I hated paying $100 a gallon gas under Trump
> 
> Things are much better now.
> 
> Why is it that after a while, everything democrats say becomes hysterically funny?


I can't believe she even posted that....only proving her post title to be totally inaccurate and THEN! stomps off in a self righteous huff....wearing her wrongness like a glowing robe of vindication.

 Um..... Bwahhhhhhhahahahahaaaaaah

Ahem

Jo


----------



## justoffal (Jun 12, 2022)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Bullshit some of us were paying under 2 bucks for 93 octane


$1.98


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 12, 2022)

justoffal said:


> $1.98



Little lower 
1 89 
Or 1.79 was it's lowest


----------



## justoffal (Jun 12, 2022)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Little lower
> 1 89
> Or 1.79 was it's lowest


Wow


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 12, 2022)

justoffal said:


> Wow


Yeah ....it was that low 

I posted the other day Exxon 93 5.19

Same gas station few days later 5.39....

Regular was at 4.59 .....that brutalizing the working poor and middle classes


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 12, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 12, 2022)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Little lower
> 1 89
> Or 1.79 was it's lowest


I paid $0.99 2 years ago.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 12, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You run with that, Dufus. I paid $2.19 pre ChiCom Flu Attack under Trump. It’s now $4.80


----------



## cnm (Jun 12, 2022)

Votto said:


> So it has nothing to do with any of this then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That must be why petroleum companies' profits and earnings have plummeted.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 12, 2022)

LeftofLeft said:


> High compared to what? Most of those prices are under $3 a gallon. Under Biden today it’s $5. I think most Americans will take Trump’s $2.90 vs. Biden’s low $4.


I know I would too, under the choice. We have to look to the pandemic, Saudi decreasing amount of barrels, tramp tariffs, corp greed, the shipping costs, and the war.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 12, 2022)

Penelope said:


> I know I would too, under the choice. We have to look to the pandemic, Saudi decreasing amount of barrels, tramp tariffs, corp greed, the shipping costs.


And Joes sanctions on US oil.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 12, 2022)

Penelope said:


> I know I would too, under the choice. We have to look to the pandemic, Saudi decreasing amount of barrels, tramp tariffs, corp greed, the shipping costs.


Why after 4 decades has every company conspired to be greedy?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jun 12, 2022)

Penelope said:


> I know I would too, under the choice. We have to look to the pandemic, Saudi decreasing amount of barrels, tramp tariffs, corp greed, the shipping costs.


Looks like Killer Penny started out just wanting to hate on Trump and ended up swinging a stick in a dark room, hoping to hit something............anything.  Thanks for the laughs, Killer.


----------



## Kosh (Jun 12, 2022)

Prices at the pump were rising long before Russia invaded Ukraine and have spiraled faster since the start of the war.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 12, 2022)

martybegan said:


> This is retarded even for you, and you are pretty fucking retarded.
> 
> You are the new Derp Lord, SHE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED. Congrats.


Climate  change is-no joke.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 12, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Climate  change is-no joke.


Don’t get upset. Maybe one day you too will own two private jets, 4 yachts, 4 mansions and a fleet of SUVs like climate czar Kerry has.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 12, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Don’t get upset. Maybe one day you too will own two private jets, 4 yachts, 4 mansions and a fleet of SUVs like climate czar Kerry has.


You don’t know much about sailing do you ?
A really stupid post.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 12, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Looks like Killer Penny started out just wanting to hate on Trump and ended up swinging a stick in a dark room, hoping to hit something............anything.  Thanks for the laughs, Killer.



She has me on ignore because she got tired of me reminding her of that episode in my quote. Poor Penny.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 12, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You don’t know much about sailing do you ?
> A really stupid post.


That each of his yachts have over 100 gallon tanks of fossil fuel?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jun 12, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> She has me on ignore because she got tired of me reminding her of that episode in my quote. Poor Penny.


LOL!  Yep!  Me too, I think.

Poor Penny, my ass!  She's a vicious little ghoul who deserves every word of the verbal beatdowns she gets on this board.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 12, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> That each of his yachts have over 100 gallon tanks of fossil fuel?


100 gallons ? You can’t be real. The days and weeks  he’s spent SAILING uses less fuel getting in and out harbors then you use commuting back and forth to work. 100 gallons is a month‘s and even a summers worth of use in a sailing yacht auxiliary just used for  harbor work. You guys are crazy.

Hes saving fossil fuel by using a sailing yacht instead of driving cars continuously.


----------



## Votto (Jun 12, 2022)

cnm said:


> That must be why petroleum companies' profits and earnings have plummeted.


So it has nothing to do with the supply shortages due to government polices around the world regarding Covid?

So it has nothing to do with democrats saying oil prices would have to necessarily skyrocket during Obamas term or the fact that Biden has said he would declare war on fossil fuels and we would all be required to drive electric cars by 2030?

So none of hte massive spending the US has done influences inflation the least?

So it is a conspiracy between Putin and the oil companies to raise the prices you think?

Do tell.


----------



## hjmick (Jun 12, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Compared to what? The 1970s _(at its highest, adjusted for inflation that was still only $2.31)_?

At its peak during the Trump years, according to your own chart, the price per gallon was $2.987 _(I used to live in California, I consider that low)_. CNN reported, on June 11th, the average price of a gallon of gas hit $5.004, that's an increase of $2.017 per gallon since May of 2018... but here's the thing, it went _down _from June 2018 until January of 2021 when it started to steadily _rise_.

Taking all of that into consideration, based on the very chart you provided, compared to what we've been paying since Biden took office, the price of gas *was not* "high throughout Trump admin.

Now, I like Trump probably less than you do, which is to say not at all _(I was a lifelong registered Republican since I turned 18 and I loathe what he has done to the party),_ and I would never and have never voted for the man, but if you believe the prices we paid for gasoline during his tenure when compared to what we are currently paying _(and for the purpose of this discussion, there is no reason to compare them to any other span of time)_, you are lying to yourself. You are lying to yourself and there is absolutely no reason anyone on the board should ever consider taking anything you post seriously. There is no reason for anyone to ever believe anything you post to be truthful.

If you believe the prices we paid for gasoline during Trumps tenure were high that means you will lie to yourself about anything the Biden administration says and does.



Penelope said:


> We have to look to the pandemic, Saudi decreasing amount of barrels, tramp tariffs, corp greed, the shipping costs, and the war.




Why? 

You said that "gas was high throughout Trump admin." with no qualifications. None. There were factors throughout Trump's tenure that had an effect on gas prices just as there are now. If you can't acknowledge that fact, then you don't get the benefit from similar facts in defense of the feckless Joe Biden.


----------



## westwall (Jun 12, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Really?  Gas has more than doubled in price under xiden, you ignorant clod.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 12, 2022)

Penelope said:


> It just started going up after war in Ukraine, Iran and Saudi are pro Russia, and Saudi won't put out many barrels and they use to under tramp.



There hasn't been a single month since Biden took office in which the average price of gas went down.

Not one...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 12, 2022)

westwall said:


> Really?  Gas has more than doubled in price under xiden, you ignorant clod.





And not an accident:



Biden: I never said I oppose fracking…..show the tape!!!!




At 7:20 of the vid:

Bernie: I’m talking about stopping fracking…

Biden: So am I!



I guarantee we’re gonna end fossil fuel


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 12, 2022)

Penelope said:


> I know I would too, under the choice. We have to look to the pandemic, Saudi decreasing amount of barrels, tramp tariffs, corp greed, the shipping costs, and the war.



Oh, horseshit.

These are the prices for gas in 2020, Trump's last year in office:


20202.636*2.533**2.329**1.938*1.9612.1702.2722.2722.274*2.248**2.200*2.284

In five of those months, and we were solidly into the pandemic, the average price for a gallon of regular unleaded went *down*. 

So, I have to ask, do you even bother to think about the bullshit you're writing before you post it, or are you so stupid you think people will simply believe your nonsense?

The fact of the matter is thjat Biden's policies have been an unqualified disaster for this country. His energy policies and border policies are the worst of any President ever. He is a disease. Thankfully we'll be getting the cure soon...


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jun 12, 2022)

Penelope said:


> I know I would too, under the choice. We have to look to the pandemic, Saudi decreasing amount of barrels, tramp tariffs, corp greed, the shipping costs, and the war.


You completely ignore Biden’s policies having ANY impact: 

- killing oil and gas infrastructure project
- ceasing drilling leases on Federal lands
- prevent any drilling off US shores
- increasing royalty rates from 12.5 percent to 18.75 percent - not only a 50 percent increase, but the first one since 1920. 
- increasing ethanol requirements 

Clearly, this administration is anti- US oil. Throughout the debates, Biden-Harris made it very clear they were going to “reign in the oil companies”.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 12, 2022)

Gas has been high since the’70s.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 12, 2022)

Penelope said:


> I disagree you are brain dead. Look at the numbers.



  The numbers in your OP directly disprove the claim in your title.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> Gas has been high since the’70s.



Got any more comedy to entertain us this morning?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 12, 2022)

God I hope this turns out to be true.

Democrats could be on pace for a historic rout in November​



			Democrats could be on pace for a historic rout in November


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 12, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I think Penelope covers both.



   LOL....even Penelope agrees she's a fool and a liar.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 12, 2022)

LibertyKid said:


> This is absurd. Not sure what part of the country these numbers are coming from. Where I'm from, we saw gas under 2.00 a gallon under Trump. Keep believing the lies.


Keep dope alive  with lies


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 12, 2022)

theHawk said:


> Ummm….your chart literally proves otherwise.


You are seeing the numbers incorrectly
Lib 101


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Climate  change is-no joke.



The climate always changes, the issue is the socialist policies the AGW fear mongers see as the only response.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 12, 2022)

martybegan said:


> The climate always changes, the issue is the socialist policies the AGW fear mongers see as the only response.


I guess you don’t know what climate change is. I’ll type slowly. The RATE OF CHANGE is more rapid then at any time man has been on earth During the  industrial revolution till now.

Now, the next time you say “ the climate always changes” consider how ignorant  that sounds to anyone who is educated. If you don‘t seem to know what “rates of change” are, your comments sound silly, esp. when every govt, university and major corporation knows better.


----------



## westwall (Jun 12, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I guess you don’t know what climate change is. I’ll type slowly. The RATE OF CHANGE is more rapid then at any time man has been on earth During the  industrial revolution till now.
> 
> Now, the next time you say “ the climate always changes” consider how ignorant  that sounds to anyone who is educated. If you don‘t seem to know what “rates of change” are, your comments sound silly, esp. when every govt, university and major corporation knows better.





This is provably false.  The rate of change during the Minoan Warming Period was at least 3 times faster than the present day.

You clods have no clue.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I guess you don’t know what climate change is. I’ll type slowly. The RATE OF CHANGE is more rapid then at any time man has been on earth During the  industrial revolution till now.
> 
> Now, the next time you say “ the climate always changes” consider how ignorant  that sounds to anyone who is educated. If you don‘t seem to know what “rates of change” are, your comments sound silly, esp. when every govt, university and major corporation knows better.



I notice you didn't counter my accusation of all AGW solutions being more government, less freedom, i.e. "socialist". 

AGW isn't science, it's Marxism parading as science, all AGW freaks are watermelons, green on the outside, red on the inside.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 12, 2022)

martybegan said:


> I notice you didn't counter my accusation of all AGW solutions being more government, less freedom, i.e. "socialist".
> 
> AGW isn't science, it's Marxism parading as science, all AGW freaks are watermelons, green on the outside, red on the inside.


Oh, that’s a simpleton idea. We waited over five  decades for the oil companies which confirmed AGW to do something about it. You really expect  anyone but the govt to help initiate solutions to global problems.

You probably think that the NRA should have formed and led the allied effort against Hitler. You’re one strange dude.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 12, 2022)

martybegan said:


> AGW isn't science, it's Marxism parading as science,


Really, any schooling ?  There are science departments in every  accredited university, or even high school IN THE WORLD, that thinks your ideas are FOS.

Really ? Just asking. Trump makes up shit too. Shall we introduce you to him ? .


----------



## westwall (Jun 12, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Really, did you go to school. There are science departments in every  accredited university, or even high school IN THE WORLD, that thinks your ideas are FOS.
> 
> Really, did you ever go to school anywhere ?





No, they don't.   That is an outright lie.  When you are forced to lie, and you demand that counter arguments be silenced you are no longer a science, but a religion.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 12, 2022)

westwall said:


> No, they don't.   That is an outright lie.  When you are forced to lie, and you demand that counter arguments be silenced you are no longer a science, but a religion.


You can’t be serious. Find one accredited university in the world, one govt or one major related corporation that doesn’t  agree with AGW….just one. Only one. Not two, just one.
Really, you have to feel alone when not listening to fix News.


----------



## westwall (Jun 12, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You can’t be serious. Find one accredited university in the world, one govt or one major related corporation that doesn’t  agree with AGW….just one. Only one. Not two, just one.
> Really, you have to feel alone when not listening to fix News.





First off it is ONLY the climatologists, and they get their money by supporting the fraud.

How about you find one supporter who doesn't get millions of dollars for their support.


I am a PhD geologist.  I care about facts.

You have none.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Oh, that’s a simpleton idea. We waited over five  decades for the oil companies which confirmed AGW to do something about it. You really expect  anyone but the govt to help initiate solutions to global problems.
> 
> You probably think that the NRA should have formed and led the allied effort against Hitler. You’re one strange dude.



It's reality. Every "solution" to AGW is less freedom, more government control.

Give up your air conditioning, give up your ICE vehicle, accept power outages because wind and solar aren't base load providing technologies.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Really, any schooling ?  There are science departments in every  accredited university, or even high school IN THE WORLD, that thinks your ideas are FOS.
> 
> Really ? Just asking. Trump makes up shit too. Shall we introduce you to him ? .



Master's degree in ChemE, what's your degree in?

It's not the science department grads, it's the political science grads who see AGW as a tool to get their way.

We pay while they still jet off to Davos and party.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jun 12, 2022)

The Great groomer king Brandon and his party of ultra groomers are desperate to spin gas prices.

Truth...   sit in on any group of ultra groomers talking about the environment and you will quickly learn what ultra groomers want gas prices to be.


----------



## struth (Jun 12, 2022)

cnm said:


> That must be why petroleum companies' profits and earnings have plummeted.


yes xiden is the reason profit margins have  plummeted


----------



## struth (Jun 12, 2022)

Penelope said:


> I know I would too, under the choice. We have to look to the pandemic, Saudi decreasing amount of barrels, tramp tariffs, corp greed, the shipping costs, and the war.


sorry this is xiden’s america


----------



## Penelope (Jun 13, 2022)

struth said:


> sorry this is xiden’s america


Sorry tramp told Saudi to decrease the barrels of oil, anything for Russia.


----------



## struth (Jun 13, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Sorry tramp told Saudi to decrease the barrels of oil, anything for Russia.


hahaha trump isn’t president.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Master's degree in ChemE, what's your degree in?


Really ? From where ? That’s BS. We have a clown on the board that claims he’s an expert too. He does not even know what the periodic table is. Go pedal your crap elsewhere.

Tell us where this magic degree you’re bragging about comes  from.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

martybegan said:


> The climate always changes, the issue is the socialist policies the AGW fear mongers see as the only response.


This comment is hilarious. Now you’re claiming to have a master‘s in Chem E ? You got it  by not taking calculus. ?
You’ve already proven you’re a fraud. You didn’t even know AGW is about rate of change. Hilarious.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

westwall said:


> I am a PhD geologist. I care about facts.


Ha ha…
hilarious….any other BS degree you want to make claim to ?
Where is it from ? Oz ?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

martybegan said:


> It's reality. Every "solution" to AGW is less freedom, more government control.
> 
> Give up your air conditioning, give up your ICE vehicle, accept power outages because wind and solar aren't base load providing technologies.


Fraud.


----------



## marvin martian (Jun 13, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You SUCK as gaslighting. Leave it to the professionals at CNN and the FBI.

LOL


----------



## martybegan (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Really ? From where ? That’s BS. We have a clown on the board that claims he’s an expert too. He does not even know what the periodic table is. Go pedal your crap elsewhere.
> 
> Tell us where this magic degree you’re bragging about comes  from.



Nope. 

Again, what's your degree in?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Master's degree in ChemE, what's your degree in?
> 
> It's not the science department grads, it's the political science grads who see AGW as a tool to get their way.
> 
> We pay while they still jet off to Davos and party.


You can’t name one university can you ? One country, one major related corporation can you ? Just name one.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> This comment is hilarious. Now you’re claiming to have a master‘s in Chem E ? You got it  by not taking calculus. ?
> You’ve already proven you’re a fraud. You didn’t even know AGW is about rate of change. Hilarious.



Go swim face first in a river, troll. 

And not even a good troll, 2/10.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You can’t name one university can you ? One country, one major related corporation can you ? Just name one.



The University of Kiss my Ass. 

Dude, are you on crack?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Nope.
> 
> Again, what's your degree in?


Seriously ? You think because you’re a fraud making up shit, I’d stoop to your level ? Hilarious.
Name the school you got your degree from….name any science department at any accredited university that agrees with your bullshit.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Go swim face first in a river, troll.
> 
> And not even a good troll, 2/10.


Seems like we hit a nerve, fraud. You can’t even name a s hool you claim you have a degree from. Trump U ?


----------



## martybegan (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Seriously ? You think because you’re a fraud making up shit, I’d stoop to your level ? Hilarious.
> Name the school you got your degree from….name any science department at any accredited university that agrees with your bullshit.



Yawn.


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

martybegan said:


> The University of Kiss my Ass.
> 
> Dude, are you on crack?


Ha ha
Fraud.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Seems like we hit a nerve, fraud. You can’t even name a s hool you claim you have a degree from. Trump U ?



Yawn.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Ha ha
> Fraud.



10 years on board, less than 5k posts, just resurfaced. 

Which old time troll are you?


----------



## Dagosa (Jun 13, 2022)

martybegan said:


> 10 years on board, less than 5k posts, just resurfaced.
> 
> Which old time troll are you?


You measure your worth by the number of posts you make ? Hilarious.


----------



## westwall (Jun 13, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Really ? From where ? That’s BS. We have a clown on the board that claims he’s an expert too. He does not even know what the periodic table is. Go pedal your crap elsewhere.
> 
> Tell us where this magic degree you’re bragging about comes  from.





Tell us what you use for a brain first.  The facts are simple.  How is it you don't understand them?


----------



## westwall (Jun 13, 2022)

martybegan said:


> 10 years on board, less than 5k posts, just resurfaced.
> 
> Which old time troll are you?




He's a sock, probably for olfraud.


----------



## hadit (Jul 18, 2022)

struth said:


> hahaha trump isn’t president.


Listening to the usual suspects, you'd think we didn't even have an election and TRUMP! is still president, they are that desperate to deflect attention from Quid Pro.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 18, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its higher under biden who made a solemn vow to that sweet little snowflake to destroy the oil industry


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 18, 2022)

Votto said:


> Yea, I hated paying $100 a gallon gas under Trump
> 
> Things are much better now.
> 
> Why is it that after a while, everything democrats say becomes hysterically funny?


You mean you cannot recognize that $6.79 a gallon is lower than the $2.49 we paid when Trump was president?


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 18, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do know Trump left office in 2021 right? And from 2017-2021 is Trumps numbers. 2021-2022 is all your boy Biden


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 18, 2022)

Penelope said:


> It just started going up after war in Ukraine, Iran and Saudi are pro Russia, and Saudi won't put out many barrels and they use to under tramp.


You're retarded. Look at your chart. Gas was going up long before Russia/Ukraine


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 18, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> You mean you cannot recognize that $6.79 a gallon is lower than the $2.49 we paid when Trump was president?


I often saw pumps ring up $100 totals thanks to biden


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 18, 2022)

hadit said:


> Listening to the usual suspects, you'd think we didn't even have an election and TRUMP! is still president, they are that desperate to deflect attention from Quid Pro.


The world is fine without Trump. But you and Trump still think he’s president.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 18, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> You're retarded. Look at your chart. Gas was going up long before Russia/Ukraine


And gas prices are dropping faster then they ever have. Soon, Humpers will have to start talking about Hillary, oh I mean Hunter. You’ll pick out something because you have no policies of your own.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 18, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> And gas prices are dropping faster then they ever have. Soon, Humpers will have to start talking about Hillary, oh I mean Hunter. You’ll pick out something because you have no policies of your own.


We are still over $5 a gallon, when is this great drop supposed to occur?


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 18, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> And gas prices are dropping faster then they ever have. Soon, Humpers will have to start talking about Hillary, oh I mean Hunter. You’ll pick out something because you have no policies of your own.


Hunter does just fine making himself look bad


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 18, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> We are still over $5 a gallon, when is this great drop supposed to occur?


Silly. It was over $5 a gallon some places  in the US….Big effin deal. If all you want to do is play the highest price game, let’s do it.
“The U.S. average price for regular gasoline hit an all-time high of $4.11 per gallon on July 7, 2008.” It’s about that price now in Arkansas.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jul 18, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Its higher under biden who made a solemn vow to that sweet little snowflake to destroy the oil industry


The tragedy is she knows not what the power elite do. The Stockholm Syndrome.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 18, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Hunter does just fine making himself look bad
> 
> View attachment 671472


Really. You have the hots for Hunter ?


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 18, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Silly. It was over $5 a gallon some places  in the US….Big effin deal. If all you want to do is play the highest price game, let’s do it.
> “The U.S. average price for regular gasoline hit an all-time high of $4.11 per gallon on July 7, 2008.” It’s about that price now in Arkansas.


Big effin deal? Gas is $6.90 where I live in NorCal cause idiots like Gavin Newscum raise the gas tax constantly to make money for the state


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 18, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Really. You have the hots for Hunter ?


Explain how me posting a pic of your crackhead pal Hitting a crackpipe means I have the hots for him.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jul 18, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Really. You have the hots for Hunter ?


In our system there is a huge difference between Billy Carter and Hunter Biden. Hunter Biden's living is the direction in which passes for many Americans in their worst ways in life and has not recanted anything.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 18, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Silly. It was over $5 a gallon some places  in the US….Big effin deal. If all you want to do is play the highest price game, let’s do it.
> “The U.S. average price for regular gasoline hit an all-time high of $4.11 per gallon on July 7, 2008.” It’s about that price now in Arkansas.


You claimed gas prices were falling faster than ever before, I am asking where this is occurring, you do know where don't you or are you making crap up as you go?


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 18, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Explain how me posting a pic of your crackhead pal Hitting a crackpipe means I have the hots for him.


You seem to be enthralled with him …..hots for Hunter. What happened to “ lock  her up” Hillary ?


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 18, 2022)

22lcidw said:


> In our system there is a huge difference between Billy Carter and Hunter Biden. Hunter Biden's living is the direction in which passes for many Americans in their worst ways in life and has not recanted anything.


You do have the hots for Hunter.


----------



## Burgermeister (Jul 18, 2022)

Wow. Even backing up the stupid with a table.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 18, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> You claimed gas prices were falling faster than ever before, I am asking where this is occurring, you do know where don't you or are you making crap up as you go?


It’s 4.18 is Arkansas.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 18, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> It’s 4.18 is Arkansas.


And what was it when Trump was President cause it was under 3 here


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 18, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> And what was it when Trump was President cause it was under 3 here


Where is here, trailer trash USA ?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 18, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> It’s 4.18 is Arkansas.


And no proof of a record drop, didn’t think so. Thanks for the confirmation that I was correct in calling you out.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 18, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> And no proof of a record drop, didn’t think so. Thanks for the confirmation that I was correct in calling you out.


It’s 4.18 in Arkansas…look it up.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 18, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> It’s 4.18 in Arkansas…look it up.


That proves the price is $4.18 in Arkansas and now prove it is a record drop that you claim, go ahead, we will wait! lol!


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 18, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> That proves the price is $4.18 in Arkansas and now prove it is a record drop that you claim, go ahead, we will wait! lol!


It’s 4.18 in Arkansa. It was over 4.50 just a couple of weeks ago. There is your proof.


----------



## Failzero (Jul 18, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> The world is fine without Trump. But you and Trump still think he’s president.


Everything is peachy under the Turnip too


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 18, 2022)

Speaking of “high” I suspect Peneloplop’s gotten into some dangerous stuff. 

She doesn’t grasp how much worse gas prices are under Senile Brandon. Oh, and almost all other prices, too.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 18, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> It’s 4.18 in Arkansa. It was over 4.50 just a couple of weeks ago. There is your proof.


Not the largest price drop I have seen but hey you are the one making shit up.


----------



## hadit (Jul 18, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> The world is fine without Trump. But you and Trump still think he’s president.


On the contrary, we know who to hold responsible for the current state of the union, and it's not TRUMP!. 'Tis the Quid Pro sycophants who cannot bring themselves to even admit he has anything to do with it.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 18, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Where is here, trailer trash USA ?


You live in Arkansas calling someone who lives in California trailer trash LOL self awareness much dickhead?


----------



## surada (Jul 18, 2022)

Penelope said:


> It just started going up after war in Ukraine, Iran and Saudi are pro Russia, and Saudi won't put out many barrels and they use to under tramp.



Saudi Arabia isn't pro Russia. They cut production in 2020 because Trump threatened them.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 18, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> It’s 4.18 in Arkansa. It was over 4.50 just a couple of weeks ago. There is your proof.


Oh wow and it was under 3$ nationwide under Trump so your proof is doodoo just like your brains


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 18, 2022)

Gas prices fluctuate, depending on the world situation and the whims of the gas and oil companies.

As far as gas prices dropping?  They have done fairly well here in Newberry SC over the past couple of months.  At one time, just about a month and a half ago, they were sitting at 4.55/gal.  Today, I went and bought gas for the lawnmowers with my soon to be father in law, and the price was 3.86/gal.  Saw gas prices in Columbia yesterday that were down to 3.60/gal.

Yes, gas prices are dropping again, and they have dropped almost a full dollar from what they were a month and a half ago here in the Columbia/Newberry SC area.  I don't blame the President, I blame the gas companies for skyrocketing prices.


----------



## surada (Jul 18, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Gas prices fluctuate, depending on the world situation and the whims of the gas and oil companies.
> 
> As far as gas prices dropping?  They have done fairly well here in Newberry SC over the past couple of months.  At one time, just about a month and a half ago, they were sitting at 4.55/gal.  Today, I went and bought gas for the lawnmowers with my soon to be father in law, and the price was 3.86/gal.  Saw gas prices in Columbia yesterday that were down to 3.60/gal.
> 
> Yes, gas prices are dropping again, and they have dropped almost a full dollar from what they were a month and a half ago here in the Columbia/Newberry SC area.  I don't blame the President, I blame the gas companies for skyrocketing prices.



Newberry?🥰🥰🥰


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 18, 2022)

surada said:


> Newberry?🥰🥰🥰



Yep, Newberry.  Just moved here a few months ago, and I gotta say I kinda like it.  Beats the hell out of hot, flat, dry, dusty and brown that I left in Amarillo, as it's green, has grass and some decent hills around here.

Never understood why Newberry's gas is 10 to 20 cents higher than it is just 20 miles away in Irmo though.


----------



## surada (Jul 18, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yep, Newberry.  Just moved here a few months ago, and I gotta say I kinda like it.  Beats the hell out of hot, flat, dry, dusty and brown that I left in Amarillo, as it's green, has grass and some decent hills around here.
> 
> Never understood why Newberry's gas is 10 to 20 cents higher than it is just 20 miles away in Irmo though.



It's a great town. Congratulations and happy life.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 18, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Sorry tramp told Saudi to decrease the barrels of oil, anything for Russia.


You Leftards love that lie. 
US oil production:




Production skyrocketed under Trump and collapsed under Brandon. 






			U.S. Field Production of Crude Oil (Thousand Barrels)


----------



## surada (Jul 18, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> You Leftards love that lie.
> US oil production:
> View attachment 671524
> Production skyrocketed under Trump and collapsed under Brandon.
> ...



Trump threatened the Saudis to cut production because US producers were losing money. US production costs are the highest in the world.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 18, 2022)

surada said:


> Trump threatened the Saudis to cut production because US producers were losing money. US production costs are the highest in the world.


You need to stop watching the View to get your talking points from.


----------



## surada (Jul 18, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> You need to stop watching the View to get your talking points from.
> View attachment 671531



I've never seen the View.. I get my news about Arabia from Saudi newspapers. I know some of the editors.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 18, 2022)

surada said:


> I've never seen the View.. I get my news about Arabia from Saudi newspapers. I know some of the editors.


No shock you and Al Jazeera are bedmates. 
Why is US oil production in Biden’s regime less than Trumphitlers?


----------



## surada (Jul 18, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> No shock you and Al Jazeera are bedmates.
> Why is US oil production in Biden’s regime less than Trumphitlers?



Al Jazeera isn't Saudi.  Lots of US oil production companies went bankrupt during the Trump administration... Some 200 of them.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 18, 2022)

Penelope said:


> It just started going up after war in Ukraine, Iran and Saudi are pro Russia, and Saudi won't put out many barrels and they use to under tramp.



That's a huge lie. It started going up the day Biden took office, a full YEAR before the first Russian soldier entered Ukrainian territory.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 18, 2022)

surada said:


> Al Jazeera isn't Saudi.  Lots of US oil production companies went bankrupt during the Trump administration... Some 200 of them.


You forgot to mention the bio WMD attack. 
And I paid $1.98 January 2020 before the attack.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 18, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if anyone knows crap


----------



## justoffal (Jul 18, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> And gas prices are dropping faster then they ever have. Soon, Humpers will have to start talking about Hillary, oh I mean Hunter. You’ll pick out something because you have no policies of your own.


Dropping?  Technically that is the wrong word. They're not dropping at all they are merely experiencing a mild correction at the end of an insane price hike. You're "dropping faster than any time in history BS " is nothing more than an inaccurate analysis measuring the reverse velocity-effect of a massively inflated commodity. It's not a price drop.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 18, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Gas prices fluctuate, depending on the world situation and the whims of the gas and oil companies.
> 
> As far as gas prices dropping?  They have done fairly well here in Newberry SC over the past couple of months.  At one time, just about a month and a half ago, they were sitting at 4.55/gal.  Today, I went and bought gas for the lawnmowers with my soon to be father in law, and the price was 3.86/gal.  Saw gas prices in Columbia yesterday that were down to 3.60/gal.
> 
> Yes, gas prices are dropping again, and they have dropped almost a full dollar from what they were a month and a half ago here in the Columbia/Newberry SC area.  I don't blame the President, I blame the gas companies for skyrocketing prices.


Funny how those gas prices were cheap until Mr "I'm going to bankrupt the gas companies" got into office and destroyed our energy independence


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 18, 2022)

justoffal said:


> Dropping?  Technically that is the wrong word. They're not dropping at all they are merely experiencing a mild correction at the end of an insane price hike. You're "dropping faster than any time in history BS " is nothing more than an inaccurate analysis measuring the reverse velocity-effect of a massively inflated commodity. It's not a price drop.


The truth hurts…..get your Hunter whine ready.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 18, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Oh wow and it was under 3$ nationwide under Trump so your proof is doodoo just like your brains


Wow, you think taking the second biggest producer or natural gas and oil off the market had anything to do with it…..dah. So, I guess you’re in favor of Russia invading countries with free elections.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 18, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Everything is peachy under the Turnip too


Yup. Trump set the stage for thousands of needless deaths, had a market crash……


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 18, 2022)

justoffal said:


> Dropping?  Technically that is the wrong word. They're not dropping at all they are merely experiencing a mild correction at the end of an insane price hike. You're "dropping faster than any time in history BS " is nothing more than an inaccurate analysis measuring the reverse velocity-effect of a massively inflated commodity. It's not a price drop.


Technically, I don’t give a fk.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 18, 2022)

justoffal said:


> is nothing more than an inaccurate analysis measuring the reverse velocity-effect of a massively inflated commodity. It's not a price drop.


Ha ha…woo woo. Reverse velocity is deceleration or a change in the rate as it decreases. You’re just babbling.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 18, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Wow, you think taking the second biggest producer or natural gas and oil off the market had anything to do with it…..dah. So, I guess you’re in favor of Russia invading countries with free elections.


Crimea had a free election 94% voted to join Russia, Ukraine had a free election and in 2014 we ousted their democratically elected government to install a NATO friendly ally 

Don't believe me here's Victoria Nuland to explain it 


So I guess you think Biden shutting down Keystone and Bootyjudge going on 3 months maternity leave while supply chain crumbled had nothing to do with it huh.

Please say more and keep proving how retarded you are


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 18, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> So I guess you think Biden shutting down Keystone and Bootyjudge going on 3 months maternity leave while supply chain crumbled had nothing to do with it huh.



Keystone was FAR from being operational.  When Biden revoked the permit to continue building it, it was only 8 percent complete.  Would have taken at least another 5 years (3 years from now) for it to become operational.  Wouldn't have done anything to mitigate the price hikes that have been affecting us for the past 6 months.  By the way, since your buddy Trump was such a great president, why in the hell didn't he get anything done with it?


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 18, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Keystone was FAR from being operational.  When Biden revoked the permit to continue building it, it was only 8 percent complete.  Would have taken at least another 5 years (3 years from now) for it to become operational.  Wouldn't have done anything to mitigate the price hikes that have been affecting us for the past 6 months.  By the way, since your buddy Trump was such a great president, why in the hell didn't he get anything done with it?


- it was 8% complete 
- Trump didn't do anything with it 

Pick 1 

Learn how stocks work and future investments. We were energy independent and could have moved oil safely through the pipeline. Much safer and enviro friendly than using trains or trucks. Biden day 1 shut down much of what Trump did to get us energy independent he said he'd do so on the campaign trail so this is squarely on Biden and you idiots that voted for him. So the way I see it you fags owe me gas money pay up or stfu


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 19, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Crimea had a free election 94% voted to join Russia, Ukraine had a free election and in 2014 we ousted their democratically elected government to install a NATO friendly ally
> 
> Don't believe me here's Victoria Nuland to explain it
> 
> ...


Maybe you were asleep. Russia has continued to invade all the way to the capital. You are fking retarded. Now you’re talking about keystone. Dah. You’re not a climate change  advocate are you ? The solution is to move more quickly to alternate fuels including Nat gas a transitional fuel.

you’re an idiot. The referendum was not recognized by other countries as neither was Russian fake elections. It was taken after the invasion. Its why you Trump holes are fascist. You’re buying into Putinism .


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 19, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Oh wow and it was under 3$ nationwide under Trump so your proof is doodoo just like your brains


Yup, and Trump spread covid throughout the country with his ignorance, had a recession and a market meltdown. Sure, he’s your guy.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 19, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Maybe you were asleep. Russia has continued to invade all the way to the capital. You are fking retarded. Now you’re talking about keystone. Dah. You’re not a climate change  advocate are you ? The solution is to move more quickly to alternate fuels including Nat gas a transitional fuel.
> 
> you’re an idiot. The referendum was not recognized by other countries as neither was Russian fake elections. It was taken after the invasion. Its why you Trump holes are fascist. You’re buying into Putinism .


And why did they invade dipshit? NATO and Biden. Biden also gave Russia the Nord pipeline that Trump told Merkel and Germany would be disastrous for them. Trump was right again 

I suggest you go watch Ukraine on Fire or read any articles from 2014 and learn what happened in that region before you come in here and expose yourself further as a fucking moron 

No I'm not a climate change advocate because it's a scam and will tax the poor and middle class while the rich will still fly on private planes and sail on yachts like your hero Greta Thunberg. I'm sure you believe all that hysteria though cause you're an NPC


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 19, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Yup, and Trump spread covid throughout the country with his ignorance, had a recession and a market meltdown. Sure, he’s your guy.


Fauci released Covid and that's been proven but keep your head wedged up your ass so you can't see a damn thing


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 19, 2022)

Really hard to respect people like John Kerry telling me I need to ride a fucking golf cart to work when he flies around on a fuel guzzling private jet.

Same with Nancy Pissloser.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 19, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Fauci released Covid and that's been proven but keep your head wedged up your ass so you can't see a damn thing


How did that happen ? Everyone of the Humpers were  drinking industrial cleaner and glowin* uv rays from down under their a- holes. None of you had a thing to worry about, right ? You never believed Fauci over Trump who said it would be gone by spring, of three, two years ago. 

Gee, are you sayin* that didn’t work ?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 19, 2022)

Man, this thread aged well.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 19, 2022)

Penelope said:


> It just started going up after war in Ukraine, Iran and Saudi are pro Russia, and Saudi won't put out many barrels and they use to under tramp.


Another lie! It started right after BRANDON announced he was going to end fossil fuel and stopped the Keystone pipeline his first day in office


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 19, 2022)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> You can't spin the gas prices as being high during Trump's admin when compared to prices during the current admin. Major difference that even the blind can see.


SHERI has blinders on 👀


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 19, 2022)

Confederate Soldier said:


> So you mean to tell me... that $2.97 is *HIGH*?
> 
> Bro, I think you're high...
> 
> ...


 Notice SHERI says NOTHING about inflation, ineffective supply Chain, what it costs now to use energy to cool your home, the price of groceries, etc?


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 19, 2022)

airplanemechanic said:


> Really hard to respect people like John Kerry telling me I need to ride a fucking golf cart to work when he flies around on a fuel guzzling private jet.
> 
> Same with Nancy Pissloser.


huh ? Show  a jet that does not use fossil fuels. Are you actually riding a golf cart cross country ? What a dumb post.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 19, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> huh ? Show  a jet that does not use fossil fuels. Are you actually riding a golf cart cross country ? What a dumb post.



Why does he need a fucking jet? That pollutes more than 1000 fucking cars do? Why is he so god damned important? Why can't he fly fucking commercial like everyone else? So I'm supposed to listen to someone so worried about the fucking climate that flies around polluting thousands of times more than the average fucking citizen does?

What a dumb mother fucker you are.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 19, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> How did that happen ? Everyone of the Humpers were  drinking industrial cleaner and glowin* uv rays from down under their a- holes. None of you had a thing to worry about, right ? You never believed Fauci over Trump who said it would be gone by spring, of three, two years ago.
> 
> Gee, are you sayin* that didn’t work ?


Never had the vaxx, never wore the mask, never had covid. I went about business as usual covid has never been a concern to me. The real concern is rampant authoritarianism disguised as science which you support 

I'm betting you wear a mask alone driving in your car and have 3 jabs and a booster though huh vaxxfag


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 19, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Never had the vaxx, never wore the mask, never had covid. I went about business as usual covid has never been a concern to me. The real concern is rampant authoritarianism disguised as science which you support
> 
> I'm betting you wear a mask alone driving in your car and have 3 jabs and a booster though huh vaxxfag


I’m betting your FOS.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 19, 2022)

airplanemechanic said:


> Why does he need a fucking jet? That pollutes more than 1000 fucking cars do? Why is he so god damned important? Why can't he fly fucking commercial like everyone else? So I'm supposed to listen to someone so worried about the fucking climate that flies around polluting thousands of times more than the average fucking citizen does?
> 
> What a dumb mother fucker you are.


Are you shitting me dufus ? Why do the LA lakers need a private jet to play away games ? Imbecile, do you have another way to travel cross country ? 

You guys are really idiotic with this one.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 19, 2022)

airplanemechanic said:


> That pollutes more than 1000 fucking cars do?


That’s bogus. Jets are much more efficient then cars per passenger mile. Before you make stupid statements, check out the science. You don’t believe in it, so you’re ALWAYS wrong dumbo. Make sure are ears aren’t flapping over.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 19, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Are you shitting me dufus ? Why do the LA lakers need a private jet to play away games ? Imbecile, do you have another way to travel cross country ?
> 
> You guys are really idiotic with this one.


So climate change doesn't matter if the Lakers and LeBron have to the Knicks in New York. LOL way to prove airplanemechanic right. 

You've gotta be without a doubt the dumbest fucker on here and that says something


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 19, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> That’s bogus. Jets are much more efficient then cars per passenger mile. Before you make stupid statements, check out the science. You don’t believe in it, so you’re ALWAYS wrong dumbo. Make sure are ears aren’t flapping over.


And electric cars are best blah blah blah 

Go look up how batteries for electric are made. How they are mined and come back and tell me how eco friendly that is you dumb faggot


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 19, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> - it was 8% complete
> - Trump didn't do anything with it
> 
> Pick 1
> ...


Ha ha. The keystone pipeline was years from becoming operational and was going directly to the refineries to be shipped overseas. It makes no difference in the calc.  now.
BTW, check the record heat around the world. We aren’t doing enough and beating Russia is a big step towards energy independence. Russia wants to to destroy the earth as we know it to open up the tundra to more oil exploration so they can become the leaders of what’s left of the earth.

The GOP are Russian supporters.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 19, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> So climate change doesn't matter if the Lakers and LeBron have to the Knicks in New York. LOL way to prove airplanemechanic right.
> 
> You've gotta be without a doubt the dumbest fucker on here and that says something


You are stupid. Air travel by passenger miles is more efficient then automobiles. You know shit about science. So now you’re left with babble. So you’ll just keep babbling while people laugh at your ignorance.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 19, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> And electric cars are best blah blah blah
> 
> Go look up how batteries for electric are made. How they are mined and come back and tell me how eco friendly that is you dumb faggot


Gee, bozo. Only those of you who are doubtful of your own sexuality call people ”faggots” they don’t even know. Now you’re babbling about EVs. A sure sign your over your head in your own shit.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 19, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Ha ha. The keystone pipeline was years from becoming operational and was going directly to the refineries to be shipped overseas. It makes no difference in the calc.  now.
> BTW, check the record heat around the world. We aren’t doing enough and beating Russia is a big step towards energy independence. Russia wants to to destroy the earth as we know it to open up the tundra to more oil exploration so they can become the leaders of what’s left of the earth.
> 
> The GOP are Russian supporters.


Take yours meds psycho 

We were already energy independent (again for the millionth time) your boy Biden destroyed that 

When even a former idiot like Russel Brand has better grasp of what's happening than you maybe you should stfu and learn


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 19, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Gee, bozo. Only those of you who are doubtful of your own sexuality call people ”faggots” they don’t even know. Now you’re babbling about EVs. A sure sign your over your head in your own shit.


Nope a sure sign you're a faggot though.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 19, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Nope a sure sign you're a faggot though.


You must be trolling now. Go back in the closet.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 19, 2022)

airplanemechanic said:


> What a dumb mother fucker you are.


You’re the dumb ass who doesn’t know jet travel is more efficient per passenger mile then cars. Is this too confusing to you ?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 20, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You’re the dumb ass who doesn’t know jet travel is more efficient per passenger mile then cars. Is this too confusing to you ?



PRIVATE JET TRAVEL isn't you stupid mother fucker. 

Fuck off.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 20, 2022)

airplanemechanic said:


> PRIVATE JET TRAVEL isn't you stupid mother fucker.
> 
> Fuck off.



Actually, it depends on the efficiency of the vehicle, and how many passengers both are carrying.  Vehicle MPG drops as the load of the vehicle goes up (more passengers), and it also takes longer to drive.  Yes, private planes would be less efficient, as many of them take only a max of 10 to 12 passengers, but in many cases, the number is about half of that.  However, commercial jets which carry many more are more efficient than cars.    And, it could actually be a tie, or the plane could be more efficient, as a basketball team takes 15 players, but then you also have to factor in the coaches, and the various support personnel the team requires.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 20, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, it depends on the efficiency of the vehicle, and how many passengers both are carrying.  Vehicle MPG drops as the load of the vehicle goes up (more passengers), and it also takes longer to drive.  Yes, private planes would be less efficient, as many of them take only a max of 10 to 12 passengers, but in many cases, the number is about half of that.  However, commercial jets which carry many more are more efficient than cars.    And, it could actually be a tie, or the plane could be more efficient, as a basketball team takes 15 players, but then you also have to factor in the coaches, and the various support personnel the team requires.



John Kerry flies around on a jet to carry John Kerry.

That is a huge jet for one person.

In ONE SINGLE FLIGHT HOUR, a private jet produces 2 tons of CO2. The average person, in an entire YEAR, produces 8.2 tons.









						Private jets: can the super-rich supercharge zero-emission aviation?
					

Aviation’s climate impact is disproportionate and growing fast. But it is caused by a very small group of people.




					www.transportenvironment.org


----------



## hadit (Jul 20, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Wow, you think taking the second biggest producer or natural gas and oil off the market had anything to do with it…..dah. So, I guess you’re in favor of Russia invading countries with free elections.


Prices were going up long before Putin made his move. For shame, you knew that.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 20, 2022)

hadit said:


> Prices were going up long before Putin made his move. For shame, you knew that.


Really ? They were at $6 before the invasion ? Get real.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 20, 2022)

airplanemechanic said:


> John Kerry flies around on a jet to carry John Kerry.
> 
> That is a huge jet for one person.
> 
> ...


So, are you now pissed that under Trump they have become so rich they can afford these jets by the huge tax breaks they get. . Can’t have it both ways


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW double the price is a good thing?


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 20, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WOW double the price is a good thing?


Compared to what ? Not having a job durin* the Trump recession and the collapse on wallsltreet ?


----------



## hadit (Jul 20, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Really ? They were at $6 before the invasion ? Get real.


Why are you talking about a different subject? Go back and read what I wrote, then try to sound coherent.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 20, 2022)

hadit said:


> Why are you talking about a different subject? Go back and read what I wrote, then try to sound coherent.


Read what you made up ?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 20, 2022)

airplanemechanic said:


> John Kerry flies around on a jet to carry John Kerry.
> 
> That is a huge jet for one person.
> 
> ...



John Kerry flies around on a jet to transport him, sure, but he also has staff and security that travels along with him.

BTW......................I thought we were comparing planes and cars, not planes and people.


----------



## hadit (Jul 20, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Read what you made up ?


Fact: gas prices started rising well before Putin invaded Ukraine. Dispute at your peril.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 20, 2022)

hadit said:


> Fact: gas prices started rising well before Putin invaded Ukraine. Dispute at your peril.


That’s not a bright analogy..

Nat average was 3.40 before invasion and 3.57 after. That they  continued to rise regardless of your fairytail, has to do with taking the second biggest oil producer off the market. Blame Biden for supporting nato and Uckraine vs Putin led second tier  invasion. If Humpers are upset, fine. That makes them fascist, dictatorial Putin supporters. You have to be anti American and anti democracy……that’s you guys. There was nothing Biden did to decrease oil production during covid. The oil companies did it for lack of demand. Go back to bed.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 20, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> That’s not a bright analogy..
> 
> Nat average was 3.40 before invasion and 3.57 after. That they  continued to rise regardless of your fairytail, has to do with taking the second biggest oil producer off the market. Blame Biden for supporting nato and Uckraine vs Putin led second tier  invasion. If Humpers are upset, fine. That makes them fascist, dictatorial Putin supporters. You have to be anti American and anti democracy……that’s you guys. There was nothing Biden did to decrease oil production during covid. The oil companies did it for lack of demand. Go back to bed.


Yep you are without a doubt the dumbest poster here. Congrats!


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 21, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Yep you are without a doubt the dumbest poster here. Congrats!


Yup.....obviously you’re out smarted again. Humpers usually are. They have so little to start with.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 21, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Take yours meds psycho
> 
> We were already energy independent (again for the millionth time) your boy Biden destroyed that
> 
> When even a former idiot like Russel Brand has better grasp of what's happening than you maybe you should stfu and learn


More babble.


----------



## hadit (Jul 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> That’s not a bright analogy..
> 
> Nat average was 3.40 before invasion and 3.57 after. That they  continued to rise regardless of your fairytail, has to do with taking the second biggest oil producer off the market. Blame Biden for supporting nato and Uckraine vs Putin led second tier  invasion. If Humpers are upset, fine. That makes them fascist, dictatorial Putin supporters. You have to be anti American and anti democracy……that’s you guys. There was nothing Biden did to decrease oil production during covid. The oil companies did it for lack of demand. Go back to bed.


You're still ignoring the fact that gas prices started to rise when Quid Pro took office, long before Putin made his move, but that's apparently standard with the sycophants.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 21, 2022)

hadit said:


> You're still ignoring the fact that gas prices started to rise when Quid Pro took office, long before Putin made his move, but that's apparently standard with the sycophants.


Wrong.  The gas prices started rising under TRUMP Non science person. 
Biden was sworn in January 2021.
The facts are these. 
ACCORDING  to federal data, gas prices have mostly been going up since they *bottomed out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020. With gas prices reaching $2.72 in late February 2021, that’s an increase of 45% within about 10 months.

GAS PRICES WERE RISING FOR NINE MONTHS UNDER TRUMP PRIOR TO THE ONE MONTH UNDER BIDEN. *


----------



## hadit (Jul 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Wrong.  The gas prices started rising under TRUMP Non science person.
> Biden was sworn in January 2021.
> The facts are these.
> ACCORDING  to federal data, gas prices have mostly been going up since they *bottomed out at $1.87 a gallon in late April 2020. With gas prices reaching $2.72 in late February 2021, that’s an increase of 45% within about 10 months.
> ...


And you're STILL ignoring the reality that prices were going up well before Putin made his move while Quid Pro was in charge.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 21, 2022)

hadit said:


> And you're STILL ignoring the reality that prices were going up well before Putin made his move while Quid Pro was in charge.


Gas prices started go8ng up under Trump. Inflation started under Trump.
Simpleton, for two years businesses including the oil companies cut back during the recession and were ordered not to layoff people and still supply empluee based health insurance
. When the economy started to open up due to vaccinations, businesses have to recover their losses. That’s why we have inflation now. Are you that  naive  to think we can get anything  for nothing. You’re paying for recession and mandated cOvid response efforts.



va. InTions, ,




__





						U.S. Regular All Formulations Retail Gasoline Prices (Dollars per Gallon)
					





					www.eia.gov


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 21, 2022)

hadit said:


> And you're STILL ignoring the reality that prices were going up well before Putin made his move while Quid Pro was in charge.


and you’re still ignoring the FACT that oil prices started going up DURING Trumps last year.


----------



## hadit (Jul 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> and you’re still ignoring the FACT that oil prices started going up DURING Trumps last year.


Given that you started this whole thing by complaining about Russia, TRUMP! is irrelevant.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Yup.....obviously you’re out smarted again. Humpers usually are. They have so little to start with.


Projection


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> More babble.


More projection


----------



## miketx (Jul 21, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just can't make up this level of stupid!


----------



## miketx (Jul 21, 2022)

Penelope said:


> It just started going up after war in Ukraine, Iran and Saudi are pro Russia, and Saudi won't put out many barrels and they use to under tramp.


You cannot, cannot make up this stupid!


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 21, 2022)

hadit said:


> Given that you started this whole thing by complaining about Russia, TRUMP! is irrelevant.


No he isn’t. Trump did nothing while Putin occupied Crimera and battled in the south.


hadit said:


> Given that you started this whole thing by complaining about Russia, TRUMP! is irrelevant.


Trump still thinks he‘s president and Putin’s bitch. Trump is Putin’s best ally.


----------



## hadit (Jul 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> No he isn’t. Trump did nothing while Putin occupied Crimera and battled in the south.


Interesting. Russia invaded Crimea in 2014. TRUMP! was most certainly NOT president at the time. You're really not very good at this, are you? Here's your homework assignment, since it's obvious you are very weak on who was president when. Be prepared to turn in a paper on the presidents of the 21st century, in order and with the years they were in office. Do not write it in crayon this time as you will lose points.


Dagosa said:


> Trump still thinks he‘s president and Putin’s bitch. Trump is Putin’s best ally.


TRUMP! is president only in his mind and in the minds of otherwise mindless Quid Pro sycophants who can't bring themselves to hold Joe responsible for ANYTHING and have to pretend the election never happened. Now tell us again, what exactly can TRUMP! offer Putin that makes him such a valued ally?


----------



## hadit (Jul 21, 2022)

miketx said:


> You cannot, cannot make up this stupid!


You can if you have the will to do it, and these people sure have the will.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 21, 2022)

hadit said:


> Interesting. Russia invaded Crimea in 2014. TRUMP! was most certainly NOT president at the time. You're really not very good at this, are you? Here's your homework assignment, since it's obvious you are very weak on who was president when. Be prepared to turn in a paper on the presidents of the 21st century, in order and with the years they were in office. Do not write it in crayon this time as you will lose points.
> 
> TRUMP! is president only in his mind and in the minds of otherwise mindless Quid Pro sycophants who can't bring themselves to hold Joe responsible for ANYTHING and have to pretend the election never happened. Now tell us again, what exactly can TRUMP! offer Putin that makes him such a valued ally?


It’s obvious you‘re a Putin supporter. You don’t have to keep posting it.


----------



## Ralph Norton (Jul 21, 2022)

miketx said:


> You cannot, cannot make up this stupid!


Do not underestimate Penelope.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> It’s obvious you‘re a Putin supporter. You don’t have to keep posting it.


Pretty blatant dodge, I am disappointed, I expect a better dodge than that.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> No he isn’t. Trump did nothing while Putin occupied Crimera and battled in the south.
> 
> Trump still thinks he‘s president and Putin’s bitch. Trump is Putin’s best ally.


Crimea happened in 2014 under Obama dumbass


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> It’s obvious you‘re a Putin supporter. You don’t have to keep posting it.


Called out for being wrong again and all you can babble about is "Putin Supporter" LOL you're really earning that dumbest poster award faggot


----------



## miketx (Jul 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> It’s obvious you‘re a Putin supporter. You don’t have to keep posting it.


Look, its the same tired worn out leftist schtick!


----------



## hadit (Jul 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> It’s obvious you‘re a Putin supporter. You don’t have to keep posting it.


And there it is, the kneejerk, juvenile playground insult of the terminally insecure 5-year-old. Let's have a reality check, shall we? 

1. You made a feeble attempt to deflect attention from the reality that gas prices started climbing rapidly well before Putin invaded Ukraine by saying something about TRUMP! and Putin invading Crimea, hoping I would be distracted by what you hoped was rhetorical brilliance. 
2. I, however, was not distracted and pointed out that Putin invaded Crimea well before TRUMP! took office, while someone ELSE was president (and we all know who that was). 
3. Naturally, you backpedaled immediately because you didn't want to acknowledge that Obama was in charge at the time. 
4. Now you hope that accusing me of supporting Putin (how or why, I don't know, I'm not Russian. Heck, I didn't vote for him) will somehow get me to stop talking about the two democrat doofuses that were in office when Russia made moves on her neighbors.

Guess that won't happen.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 21, 2022)

miketx said:


> Look, its the same tired worn out leftist schtick!


Addressed to the same tired worn out Humper. Your arguments are straight from the Fix News playbook


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 21, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Called out for being wrong again and all you can babble about is "Putin Supporter" LOL you're really earning that dumbest poster award faggtot


Just another gay wannabe out trolling.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 21, 2022)

hadit said:


> And there it is, the kneejerk, juvenile playground insult of the terminally insecure 5-year-old. Let's have a reality check, shall we?
> 
> 1. You made a feeble attempt to deflect attention from the reality that gas prices started climbing rapidly well before Putin invaded Ukraine by saying something about TRUMP! and Putin invading Crimea, hoping I would be distracted by what you hoped was rhetorical brilliance.
> 2. I, however, was not distracted and pointed out that Putin invaded Crimea well before TRUMP! took office, while someone ELSE was president (and we all know who that was).
> ...


Must have struck a nerve.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 21, 2022)

hadit said:


> And you're STILL ignoring the reality that prices were going up well before Putin made his move while Quid Pro was in charge.


Now you’re changing your tune. It’s you who said they started rising when Biden took office. They started rising still nine months into the Trump  admin well before Biden took office. It was four years of Trump policies including a recession that it started.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 21, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Crimea happened in 2014 under Obama dumbass


I guess you can’t read dufus. Illegal occupation continued through the Trump admin. He did nothing but try to weaken nato. The take over of Crimea was a  step towards the major invasion. Obviously supported by Trump.


----------



## hadit (Jul 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Must have struck a nerve.


No, just explaining why I'm laughing at you.


----------



## miketx (Jul 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Must have struck a nerve.


Same schtick, same day.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 21, 2022)

hadit said:


> No, just explaining why I'm laughing at you.


4 paragraphs of babble ? Nope, you’re embarrassed.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> I guess you can’t read dufus. Illegal occupation continued through the Trump admin. He did nothing but try to weaken nato. The take over of Crimea was a  step towards the major invasion. Obviously supported by Trump.


Correction I don't care to read your insane ramblings aside from laughing at how wrong you are


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 21, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Correction I don't care to read your insane ramblings aside from laughing at how wrong you are


Of course you won’t. You’re ready to listen to Tucker to see what your next response will be.


----------



## hadit (Jul 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> 4 paragraphs of babble ? Nope, you’re embarrassed.


I know you really believe they work, but I've told you to stop ordering those foil helmets from the back pages of your comic books. They do NOT give you mind reading powers.


----------



## expat_panama (Jul 21, 2022)

Was this posted yet?


----------



## miketx (Jul 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Of course you won’t. You’re ready to listen to Tucker to see what your next response will be.


Dang, the schtick is always the same.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 21, 2022)

expat_panama said:


> Was this posted yet?View attachment 672934


Low prices ? That’s what happens during a recession, dah.
The gop solution to keeping prices down, is to go into a recession and put people out of work. That will do it.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 21, 2022)

hadit said:


> I know you really believe they work, but I've told you to stop ordering those foil helmets from the back pages of your comic books. They do NOT give you mind reading powers.


The old, foil helmet thing is wearing. Maybe if you opened a book, did a little reading ? Nah, keep makin* up shit.


----------



## miketx (Jul 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Low prices ? That’s what happens during a recession, dah.
> The gop solution to keeping prices down, is to go into a recession and put people out of work. That will do it.


The schtick remains the same.


----------



## miketx (Jul 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> The old, foil helmet thing is wearing. Maybe if you opened a book, did a little reading ? Nah, keep makin* up shit.


He's a democrat?


----------



## expat_panama (Jul 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Low prices ? That’s what happens during a recession, dah.
> The gop solution to keeping prices down, is to go into a recession and put people out of work. That will do it.


So it sounds like we agree that gas prices w/ Trump were lower than w/ the previous and the following administrations?

Now as to the idea that the period from Jan 2017 to Jan. 2021 was a recession w/ people out of work...


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 21, 2022)

expat_panama said:


> So it sounds like we agree that gas prices w/ Trump were lower than w/ the previous and the following administrations?
> 
> Now as to the idea that the period from Jan 2017 to Jan. 2021 was a recession w/ people out of work...


Gas prices began to go up during the Trump admin.


----------



## miketx (Jul 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Gas prices began to go up during the Trump admin.


Liar.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 21, 2022)

miketx said:


> Liar.


Guess you’re too illiterate to read the reference from the federal govt. ; you’re excused, Humper.


----------



## miketx (Jul 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Guess you’re too illiterate to read the reference from the federal govt. ; you’re excused, Humper.


The schtick remains the same!


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 21, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Just another gay wannabe out trolling.


Another projection 


Dagosa said:


> Of course you won’t. You’re ready to listen to Tucker to see what your next response will be.


I don't get my marching orders from any major news networks, unlike you plugged into MSDNC and Clown News Network


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Another projection
> 
> I don't get my marching orders from any major news networks, unlike you plugged into MSDNC and Clown News Network


Laughable. Major news companies don’t get together and call everyone a fagot who is smarter then them. Cause I know I’m better informed  then you, dumb ass.


----------



## expat_panama (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Gas prices began to go up during the Trump admin.


Hey, ofcourse we can find some extreme dip in all the static, but we also have to see that the price was lower in Jan. '21 than in Jan. 17.  A decrease in price.  In contrast, the price was lower in Jan. 09 than in Jan. 17 (an increase in price), and we all know what gas prices are doing now.

Sure, we can also agree that the president of the U.S. does not have the final say about what gas prices will be and there's more involved here than just politics.   At the same time we've got to see that canceling oil leases and shutting down pipeline construction will have its affect --so much so that oil independence is no longer our situation.


----------



## hadit (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> The old, foil helmet thing is wearing. Maybe if you opened a book, did a little reading ? Nah, keep makin* up shit.


Oh, do you have a different method that you believe gives you mind reading powers?


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

hadit said:


> Oh, do you have a different method that you believe gives you mind reading powers?


Don’t need them. There are 3400 accredited universities, a plethora of govt agencies and a wealth of recognized corporate research facilities that publish the correct  info for free. That you have to go to Fix News is a condemnation of your intellect, not mine. Now, tell us which university, major corps and govt.  sources you use.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Laughable. Major news companies don’t get together and call everyone a fagot who is smarter then them. Cause I know I’m better informed  then you, dumb ass.


You : didn't know Crimea happened under Obama, didn't know Gas was going up pre Russia/Ukraine, didn't know 5 reasons why Russia went in Ukraine, didn't know who Victoria Nuland is and you honestly say your better informed that I am 😂

Please don't stop joke man this is great comedy


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 22, 2022)

expat_panama said:


> Hey, ofcourse we can find some extreme dip in all the static, but we also have to see that the price was lower in Jan. '21 than in Jan. 17.  A decrease in price.  In contrast, the price was lower in Jan. 09 than in Jan. 17 (an increase in price), and we all know what gas prices are doing now.
> 
> Sure, we can also agree that the president of the U.S. does not have the final say about what gas prices will be and there's more involved here than just politics.   At the same time we've got to see that canceling oil leases and shutting down pipeline construction will have its affect --so much so that oil independence is no longer our situation.



At the time Keystone was stopped, it was only 8 percent complete.  In order for it to be operational (100 percent built), would have taken another 5 years from the time it was stopped.  In other words, another 2 to 3 years from now, which means that even if construction on Keystone had continued, it wouldn't have done anything for our current situation, and would take at least another 2 years from now to have any benefit.  You guys gotta quit with the Keystone talk, it doesn't, and wouldn't have done anything to alleviate the current situation.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 22, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> Pretty blatant dodge, I am disappointed, I expect a better dodge than that.


I don’t. He isn’t capable of posting anything of quality.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Addressed to the same tired worn out Humper. Your arguments are straight from the Fix News playbook


Your material is stale.  Very stale.  Thought you should know.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 22, 2022)

If gas prices were high during the Trump Administration, and they are roughly twice as high now, then they are obviously much worse under Brandon. And Brandon *is* the one currently serving as the figurehead President.


----------



## hadit (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Don’t need them. There are 3400 accredited universities, a plethora of govt agencies and a wealth of recognized corporate research facilities that publish the correct  info for free. That you have to go to Fix News is a condemnation of your intellect, not mine. Now, tell us which university, major corps and govt.  sources you use.


Interesting. What is this Fix News of which you speak? I've heard of FOX News (but don't watch it), there may be a Fax News, though it's outdated technology, but what's Fix News? And no, your mind reading abilities are not working at all.


----------



## hadit (Jul 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> If gas prices were high during the Trump Administration, and they are roughly twice as high now, then they are obviously much worse under Brandon. And Brandon *is* the one currently serving as the figurehead President.


And that is the point. "But, but, but, TRUMP!" is irrelevant. Quid Pro is in office and the economy is his responsibility.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

hadit said:


> Interesting. What is this Fix News of which you speak? I've heard of FOX News (but don't watch it), there may be a Fax News, though it's outdated technology, but what's Fix News? And no, your mind reading abilities are not working at all.


Fix News says it all.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

hadit said:


> And that is the point. "But, but, but, TRUMP!" is irrelevant. Quid Pro is in office and the economy is his responsibility.


Covid arriving here and was Trumps responsibility. The market crash was Trump s responsibility, the recession was Trump responsibility. And yes, for nine months prior to Biden being sworn in, the price of gas rose 45% under Trump. Two Impeachments were under Trump. Also, he’s one  of the biggest losers. Lost the house, the senate and the presidency by a landslide according to his own description.


----------



## Meister (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Gas prices began to go up during the Trump admin.


Jan 2017 $2.45, Jan 2021 $2.42


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> You : didn't know Crimea happened under Obama, didn't know Gas was going up pre Russia/Ukraine, didn't know 5 reasons why Russia went in Ukraine, didn't know who Victoria Nuland is and you honestly say your better informed that I am 😂
> 
> Please don't stop joke man this is great comedy


You’re dumb ass didn’t know it was still happening under Trump, and is still happening now. WTF, you think an occupation settles everything ?  Suppose you think once Germany took over France and most of Europe , there was nothing anyone else should do about it. Geesus, it’s foolish people like you that think we should  give away free countries to any dictator


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

Meister said:


> Jan 2017 $2.45, Jan 2021 $2.42


By that logic, when gas was 4.30 under Bush it’s only  gone now by 20 cents now under Biden. You’re an illiterate


----------



## Meister (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> By that logic, when gas was 4.30 under Bush it’s only  gone now by 20 cents now under Biden. You’re an illiterate


Don't let those dollar amounts confuse you, shitforbrains.


----------



## hadit (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Covid arriving here and was Trumps responsibility. The market crash was Trump s responsibility, the recession was Trump responsibility. And yes, for nine months prior to Biden being sworn in, the price of gas rose 45% under Trump. Two Impeachments were under Trump. Also, he’s one  of the biggest losers. Lost the house, the senate and the presidency by a landslide according to his own description.


Your obsession is noted. Now, let's talk about who is in charge and what he needs to do. See if you can do that without referencing TRUMP!. I've noticed that Quid Pro sycophants have a very difficult time doing that.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> You : didn't know Crimea happened under Obama, didn't know Gas was going up pre Russia/Ukraine, didn't know 5 reasons why Russia went in Ukraine, didn't know who Victoria Nuland is and you honestly say your better informed that I am 😂
> 
> Please don't stop joke man this is great comedy


Go ahead, talk about the big steal, climate change and  how much you love  Putin and we’ll talk about your lack of IQ.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

Meister said:


> Don't let those dollar amounts confuse you, shitforbrains.


So you apologize for being an idiot. I don’t accept it. Your next post will be worse.


----------



## Meister (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> So you apologize for being an idiot. I don’t accept it. Your next post will be worse.


Apparently, not only math, but comprehending English are not your friends.
You have not supported what you drivel between your 8 teeth that you have left.
You look like you belong in the front row of a Willie Nelson concert.
Month over month:




20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.59420182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.45720192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.64520202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.28420212.420


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

expat_panama said:


> Hey, ofcourse we can find some extreme dip in all the static, but we also have to see that the price was lower in Jan. '21 than in Jan. 17.  A decrease in price.  In contrast, the price was lower in Jan. 09 than in Jan. 17 (an increase in price), and we all know what gas prices are doing now.
> 
> Sure, we can also agree that the president of the U.S. does not have the final say about what gas prices will be and there's more involved here than just politics.   At the same time we've got to see that canceling oil leases and shutting down pipeline construction will have its affect --so much so that oil independence is no longer our situation.


The solution isn’t to go back to harvesting whale oil.  More btu in solar energy history the earth on two hours then fills the needs for the world for one year. So you think  America should sit back and go blind ?


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

Meister said:


> Apparently, not only math, but comprehending English are not your friends.
> You have not supported what you drivel between your 8 teeth you have left.
> You look like you belong in the front row of a Willie Nelson concert.
> Month over month:
> ...


Yes, and look carefully , the price went up 45% during his last nine months.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> don't get my marching orders from any major news networks,


Of course. You get your crawling orders for how low you can go.


----------



## Meister (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Yes, and look carefully , the price went up 45% during his last nine months.


Well, if you really are as smart as YOU think of yourself, you would know that the industry started
factoring the 'Brandon Effect', with realizing his policies.  This isn't rocket science, perception is reality


----------



## hadit (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Yes, and look carefully , the price went up 45% during his last nine months.


And the obsession continues. There really was an election, whether you want to admit it or not, and TRUMP! is really irrelevant to the question of what the government should be doing about the current state of inflation and high gas prices. It is solidly on Quid Pro's plate.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You’re dumb ass didn’t know it was still happening under Trump, and is still happening now. WTF, you think an occupation settles everything ?  Suppose you think once Germany took over France and most of Europe , there was nothing anyone else should do about it. Geesus, it’s foolish people like you that think we should  give away free countries to any dictator


Every post more stupifyingly hilarious than the last. Keep it coming joke man


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Go ahead, talk about the big steal, climate change and  how much you love  Putin and we’ll talk about your lack of IQ.


2 replies to 1 post. I really got under your thin skin didn't I Nancy


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 22, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never hit $3 under Trump.

Over $5.50 in Chicago today.

Just saying, liberals suck at math (and most everything else)


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 22, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're a fucking idiot.

First off, the price of a gallon of gas didn't breach $3 a gallon once during the Trump administration:






Second, there are plenty of months in that chart which show a decrease in the average price of a gallon of regular unleaded gasoline. Since Biden has been in office, gas prices saw their first decrease in December of last year, falling a total of .08¢ by January. Prices then began to steadily climb again until it reached almost $5 a gallon.

Florida Regular Conventional Retail Gasoline Prices (Dollars per Gallon)

Democrats are now lauding Biden for falling gas prices. It's sad that they're far too ignorant to comprehend that, before Biden took office, they were paying less than half of what they're paying now...


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> 2 replies to 1 post. I really got under your thin skin didn't I Nancy


Yup, I do get a little nervous when you guys come out the closet and I have to either respect your rights for being gay or just call you a know nothing gun a holic.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Every post more stupifyingly hilarious than the last. Keep it coming joke man


Yup, jerk man.


----------



## expat_panama (Jul 22, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> At the time Keystone was stopped, it was only 8 percent complete.  In order for it to be operational (100 percent built), would have taken another 5 years from the time it was stopped.  In other words, another 2 to 3 years from now, which means that even if construction on Keystone had continued, it wouldn't have done anything for our current situation, and would take at least another 2 years from now to have any benefit.  You guys gotta quit with the Keystone talk, it doesn't, and wouldn't have done anything to alleviate the current situation.


You're talking like the Keystone pipeline is the only pipeline --granted that it was spectacular and its cancellation sent a tragic message to the industry, but it was dwarfed by many others; reports begin here, here, and here and go on.


----------



## expat_panama (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> The solution isn’t to go back to harvesting whale oil.  More btu in solar energy history the earth on two hours then fills the needs for the world for one year. So you think  America should sit back and go blind ?


huh.  Some how we went from Trump's high fuel prices (?!) to my being a bad guy because...  well just because.   That's fine, everyone's entitled to their preferred belief system.

Cheers.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

expat_panama said:


> huh.  Some how we went from Trump's high fuel prices (?!) to my being a bad guy because...  well just because.   That's fine, everyone's entitled to their preferred belief system.
> 
> Cheers.


You’re not any bad guy. But I can’t see why price of oil varying from one day to the next decides anything. It’s the average price over  time vs the potential savings from another source. It was nothing personal.

Besides, the closer you withdraw an energy source to the sun, the more efficient it is. Solar cells have unlimited potential. At some point, a car will be driven all night from the charge it gets during the day IMO. It’s a ways off, but the energy is there.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Yup, jerk man.


Weren't YOU the one talking about Private Jets not affecting climate change as bad... This video is for you dumbass


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Weren't YOU the one talking about Private Jets not affecting climate change as bad... This video is for you dumbass


If you could read, I rightfully claimed that jets are more efficient passenger miles the cars . That‘s from science not your little jerk off video. You have no science to back you up, just illiteracy.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> If you could read, I rightfully claimed that jets are more efficient passenger miles the cars . That‘s from science not your little jerk off video. You have no science to back you up, just illiteracy.


Except the video quotes science you moron,you'd know if you watched it instead of exploding into another Reeee fest when proven wrong 

You lose again... Dumbass


----------



## boedicca (Jul 22, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gasoline was $2.42 when Trump left office; and current prices are more than 50% higher than the peak price during hist (first) term, hun.  Or is this post a tacit acknowledgement that Trump actually did win and is our legitimate President?


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Except the video quotes science you moron,you'd know if you watched it instead of exploding into another Reeee fest when proven wrong
> 
> You lose again... Dumbass


Wow, you have a jerk off video that does no such thing.
You are a lost little boy, out of league.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Wow, you have a jerk off video that does no such thing.
> You are a lost little boy, out of league.


Mmmmm Reeee harder for me. I drink your tears I drink them up325 metric tons of carbon emissions since Biden stole office by John Kerry's private plane

You lose again ready to concede?


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Except the video quotes science you moron,you'd know if you watched it instead of exploding into another Reeee fest when proven wrong
> 
> You lose again... Dumbass


You’re afraid to just Google air travel CO2 emmisions vs automobile travel aren’t you. Typical anti science guy who day dreamed in school and copied off everyone else‘s papers. Do your homework boy wonder.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> Mmmmm Reeee harder for me. I drink your tears I drink them up


Burp.


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You’re afraid to just Google air travel CO2 emmisions vs automobile travel aren’t you. Typical anti science guy who day dreamed in school and copied off everyone else‘s papers. Do your homework boy wonder.


325 metric tons of carbon by Kerry's private Jet since Biden stole office. Google that dumbass and I accept your concession


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

Rainbow_Randolph said:


> 325 metric tons of carbon by Kerry's private Jet since Biden stole office. Google that dumbass and I accept your concession


Vs what ? The shit coming out of your mouth or ass. What is the source dufus ?
Ligit sources  all agree….you’re a fool.
[URL


----------



## Rust_Cohle (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Vs what ? The shit coming out of your mouth or ass. What is the source dufus ?
> Ligit sources  all agree….you’re a fool.
> [URL


Again those were in the video or do you not agree with Federal Data now 

Concession again noted, you've lost so many times in this thread it's embarrassing. Keep coming back dumbass schooling you is fun


----------



## expat_panama (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You’re not any bad guy. But I can’t see why price of oil varying from one day to the next decides anything. It’s the average price over  time vs the potential savings from another source. It was nothing personal.
> 
> Besides, the closer you withdraw an energy source to the sun, the more efficient it is. Solar cells have unlimited potential. At some point, a car will be driven all night from the charge it gets during the day IMO. It’s a ways off, but the energy is there.


Actually, a car has an area of about 8 square meters and the solar power that reaches the earth is about a kW per square meter.   That means that in a perfect world a car can collect in a day not quite the energy of 3 gallons of gasoline.  In the real world a solar panel can bring in a fourth of that.  Add clouds & shadows and it gets worse.

That's why solar cars have never taken over the market.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

expat_panama said:


> Actually, a car has an area of about 8 square meters and the solar power that reaches the earth is about a kW per square meter.


Wrong. That’s one Kw PER HOUR not per day. 8 hour day is 64 KW from 8 square meters. Typical EV has a 60 Kw battery, for full charge with ease; that's a trip of 250 miles. If you drive during the day, you’re recharging then. The average driver commute of 80 miles easily accomplishes this. So commuting day or night is easily done for free.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> That’s one Kw PER HOUR not per day. 8 hour day is 64 KW from 8 square meters.



Wow! That's a lot.

Now show your math.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Wow! That's a lot.
> 
> Now show your math.


Show yours. I can Google. You can too. Not doing your work for you. This isn’t a test you can just cheat on.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Show yours. I can Google. You can too. Not doing your work for you. This isn’t a test you can just cheat on.



Good thing, looks like you failed already.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 22, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Good thing, looks like you failed already.


Typical lazy ass Humper.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 22, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Typical lazy ass Humper.



You're not only lazy, you're stupid.
They say the first part of recovery is admitting your problem.
Congrats.


----------



## expat_panama (Jul 23, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Wrong. That’s one Kw PER HOUR not per day. 8 hour day is 64 KW from 8 square meters. Typical EV has a 60 Kw battery, for full charge with ease; that's a trip of 250 miles. If you drive during the day, you’re recharging then. The average driver commute of 80 miles easily accomplishes this. So commuting day or night is easily done for free.


Let's go back to what you said.  You said: 


Dagosa said:


> ...a car will be driven all night from the charge it gets during the day...


We looked at how much energy comes from the sun on to the surface of the car.  I said 12 hours per day and you said 8 hours.  Whatever.   

Let's understand that a gallon of gasoline has over 35kWh of energy.  This is science stuff and a lot of folks have difficulty here.  Do you understand that a car cannot run all night on the amount of energy from (your 8 hours) less than 2 gallons of gasoline?  

We can later get into the fact that current solar panels can only collect a fourth of the energy that comes in and the fact that a moving vehicle encounters shadows and clouds.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 23, 2022)

expat_panama said:


> Let's go back to what you said.  You said:
> 
> We looked at how much energy comes from the sun on to the surface of the car.  I said 12 hours per day and you said 8 hours.  Whatever.
> 
> ...


Easily. What you don’t know is that city driving is where an EV excels. Once charged, you can easily drive an all electric car ALL night long in mixed driving. City driving alone could extend the driving time well beyond that. You’re comparing apples with oranges and are mistaken. You’re assuming that EVs use ICE engines and operate at the same efficiency which is ridiculous.  Electric motors today are over 90% efficient. So your btu numbers are way off comparing them to an ice engine which is 1/4 to 1/3 as efficient. Your comparison is filled with inaccuracies.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 23, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Gas was high throughout trump admin.


Along with corruption and criminality.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 23, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s different for Republican presidents – such is the right’s dishonesty and hypocrisy.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 23, 2022)

expat_panama said:


> Let's go back to what you said.  You said:
> 
> We looked at how much energy comes from the sun on to the surface of the car.  I said 12 hours per day and you said 8 hours.  Whatever.
> 
> ...


You are making the silly assumption that because a gas engine can’t run all night on two gallons of gasoline, an electric car with an electric motor can’t on the the same energy density.
That’s ridiculous. At average speed of 40 mph mixed driving, a gas engine can easily run for two to three hours. An electric motor which is minimally three times as efficient can run minimally, three times as long...that’s easily over 9 hours. In city driving or anywhere with regenerative braking, you can easily top 9-10 hours. Again, your trying to say ICE motors use energy at the same rate....horrible assumption.
At some point, we will easily have city traffic EVs that can operate an entire day of 24 hours n one charge.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 23, 2022)

expat_panama said:


> Let's go back to what you said.  You said:
> 
> We looked at how much energy comes from the sun on to the surface of the car.  I said 12 hours per day and you said 8 hours.  Whatever.
> 
> ...


One simple fact that plays into the EVs hand. Globally the average speed a car travels is less then 20 mph. Gas engines are far less efficient doing this, while EVs are far more efficient. In a world we live in, EVs should be a primary mode of surface transportation......even if one mistakenly feels global warming didn’t exist.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 23, 2022)

expat_panama said:


> Add clouds & shadows and it gets worse.


Clouds and even shade ? Solar cells still work at 50% the capacity of direct sunlight. They don’t stop working and do remarkable picking up energy from reflections from surrounding structures…..


----------



## Redfish (Jul 23, 2022)

Penelope said:


> It just started going up after war in Ukraine, Iran and Saudi are pro Russia, and Saudi won't put out many barrels and they use to under tramp.


wrong, under Trump we were energy independent, we produced all we needed and actually exported some oil and gas.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 23, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Clouds and even shade ? Solar cells still work at 50% the capacity of direct sunlight. They don’t stop working and do remarkable picking up energy from reflections from surrounding structures…..


LOL, you know nothing about this topic.  go away and stop making a fool of yourself


----------



## Redfish (Jul 23, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> One simple fact that plays into the EVs hand. Globally the average speed a car travels is less then 20 mph. Gas engines are far less efficient doing this, while EVs are far more efficient. In a world we live in, EVs should be a primary mode of surface transportation......even if one mistakenly feels global warming didn’t exist.


let us know when you take the first night flight on a solar powered plane.  or cross country in a solar powered 18 wheeler.  Neither can be done.


----------



## expat_panama (Jul 23, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You are making the silly assumption that because a gas engine can’t run all night on two gallons of gasoline...


So you've got you beliefs and that's your privilege.   Meanwhile solar powered cars are not taking over the market.   We can resume this discussion when they do.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 23, 2022)

expat_panama said:


> So you've got you beliefs and that's your privilege.   Meanwhile solar powered cars are not taking over the market.   We can resume this discussion when they do.



Yet.......................the operative word is yet.  100 percent solar powered cars are still in the developmental stage, but great strides have been made for them to be viable.  And, if the tech keeps going, yes, you WILL see solar powered cars on the market in 10 years or so.

Right now, they are currently selling solar panels to be put on your vehicles hood to run all your electronics, like radio and lights, and to keep your battery topped off.  









						Cascadia 4x4 Jeep Wrangler VSS Complete Hood Mounted Solar System; 80 Watt CHF132CV (03-06 Jeep Wrangler TJ) - Free Shipping
					

FREE SHIPPING! Perfect Upgrade for Emergency Battery Situations. With the Cascadia 4x4 VSS Complete Hood Mounted Solar System in 80 Watt variant, you won’t have




					www.extremeterrain.com
				












						Toyota FJ Cruiser VSS System™ - 100 Watt Hood Solar Panel | In Stock and Shipping!
					

The Cascadia 4x4 VSS system for the Toyota FJ Cruiser is a 100 watt hood solar panel system designed to fit on the hood of your FJ. The Toyota FJ Cruiser is a great overland platform and the cascadia 4x4 vss system hood solar panel system complements it perfectly. Keep your battery charged in...



					www.cascadia4x4.com
				




They even have them for trucks.........................





__





						Hood Solar Panel
					






					www.lensunsolar.com
				




And, if you know how to use Google, you can find major car manufacturers who are currently in development for solar powered cars, which should be hitting the market in the next few years.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 23, 2022)

expat_panama said:


> So you've got you beliefs and that's your privilege.   Meanwhile solar powered cars are not taking over the market.   We can resume this discussion when they do.


Its  not all or nothing. Electric motors are finding their way into cars and trucks as hybrids, plug in hybrids and full EVs. Why is that so hard to understand ? A family with three cars can easily have one EV and two hybrids. NO has to use a charger outside the home. In cities, EVs will take over the market and solar charging will be the norm in the sun belt.


----------



## Peace (Jul 23, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm, we never hit four or five dollars a gallon under Trump, so let be clear Biden owns this…


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 23, 2022)

Peace said:


> Ummm, we never hit four or five dollars a gallon under Trump, so let be clear Biden owns this…


We did under Bush……Bush owned that, along with released terrorism, 9/11 and big recession. Trump owns COVID, recession and 30,000 lies and BS.,


----------



## Peace (Jul 23, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> We did under Bush……


Bush and Obama and Biden had high Gas Prices but still this isn’t about Bush or Obama and it is about the OP trying to claim Trump era had gas prices that were nearly as high as Biden record Prices…


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 23, 2022)

Peace said:


> Bush and Obama and Biden had high Gas Prices but still this isn’t about Bush or Obama and it is about the OP trying to claim Trump era had gas prices that were nearly as high as Biden record Prices…


Oil/ gas prices are clearly higher under Biden. They began rising under Trump and the recession with reduced oil refinery production which could not keep up with the demand as the economy expanded  under Biden. Growth and economic expansion during limited oil resources with reduced refineries will obviously raise the price of oil.








						Refinery closures decreased U.S. refinery capacity during 2020
					






					www.eia.gov
				




Oil. Companies SHUT DOWN THEIR REFINERIES DURING  COVID UNDER TRUMP.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 23, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Growth and economic expansion during limited oil resources with reduced refineries will obviously raise the price of oil.



Can't drill our way to lower prices, eh?


----------



## Peace (Jul 23, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Oil/ gas prices are clearly higher under Biden. They began rising under Trump and the recession with reduced oil refinery production which could not keep up with the demand as the economy expanded  under Biden. Growth and economic expansion during limited oil resources with reduced refineries will obviously raise the price of oil.


I understand how it works but the OP ( once again ) made the asinine comparison and not me and you attempted to bring Bush in the conversation…

I mean while we are at it during Carter years gas prices were damn high!


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 23, 2022)

Peace said:


> I understand how it works but the OP ( once again ) made the asinine comparison and not me and you attempted to bring Bush in the conversation…
> 
> I mean while we are at it during Carter years gas prices were damn high!


Yup….but I’ll wait to criticize Biden if and when he has a recession…..not inflation during a continuing pandemic. . You do get the difference, right.


----------



## Peace (Jul 23, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Yup….but I’ll wait to criticize Biden if and when he has a recession…..not inflation. You do get the difference, right.


I do understand the difference and what is funnier you keep on trying to change the subject from High Gas Prices under Biden and how the OP tried to compare them to Trump highest Gas Prices under him…

Now here is something retards like you and the OP may not know is that why everything went up was because of the massive damn increase in the price of diesel…

Now can you kindly explain to the board why getting diesel below three dollars a gallon would be great and wonderful?

I bet you can’t can you and you will try to write about how Bush or will it be the Ukraine and Putin next to divert the conversation?


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 23, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Can't drill our way to lower prices, eh?


Nope.
we still have lost oil refining capacity since the pandemic. More oil will just sit there. 








						Factbox: Which U.S. refineries have shut since the global pandemic, and why?
					

Since the onset of the global pandemic, the United States has lost nearly 1 million barrels per day of oil refining capacity, with more set to be shuttered in the next few years. These are the refiners that have closed or cut capacity:




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 23, 2022)

Peace said:


> I do understand the difference and what is funnier you keep on trying to change the subject from High Gas Prices under Biden and how the OP tried to compare them to Trump highest Gas Prices under him…
> 
> Now here is something retards like you and the OP may not know is that why everything went up was because of the massive damn increase in the price of diesel…
> 
> ...


It’s about the refineries you feckless neophytes will have to read about instead of guessing.








						Factbox: Which U.S. refineries have shut since the global pandemic, and why?
					

Since the onset of the global pandemic, the United States has lost nearly 1 million barrels per day of oil refining capacity, with more set to be shuttered in the next few years. These are the refiners that have closed or cut capacity:




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Peace (Jul 23, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Nope.
> we still have lost oil refining capacity since the pandemic. More oil will just sit there.
> 
> 
> ...


And we are supposed to rely on China or other countries to refine the oil and sell it back to us…


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 23, 2022)

Peace said:


> And we are supposed to rely on China or other countries to refine the oil and sell it back to us…


Ask the oil companies. They still make huge profits selling LESS oil.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 23, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Nope.
> we still have lost oil refining capacity since the pandemic. More oil will just sit there.
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like Biden is doing a great job. 
Higher inflation, recession, rising interest rates and now reduced refining capacity. Brilliant!


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 23, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sounds like Biden is doing a great job.
> Higher inflation, recession, rising interest rates and now reduced refining capacity. Brilliant!


It’s the do nothing GOP that has a history of financial incompetence. You’re a confused puppy. These big three syllable words frighten you ?,


----------



## Peace (Jul 23, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> It’s about the refineries you feckless neophytes will have to read about instead of guessing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don’t you go fuck yourself you worthless fucking piece of shit!

You are the one attempting to divert the fucking Conversation over and over because you didn’t like the fact I am correct your bitch of a OP made a stupid comparison, so you wrote about Bush, Inflation and not having enough refineries!

Here is the fact you simple minded piece of shit Biden has made it clear he want the U.S. to stop using oil but alas Biden and his simple minded sheep keep on forgetting Oil is used for so much more than fucking Gasoline for your Yugo that you drive.

Also what Biden doesn’t tell you is the amount of diesel and oil we export to other countries in South America and around the World!

Finally, the reason why your gasoline and food prices are lowering is because the cost of transportation is getting cheaper right now but don’t let me tell you that and wait until Biden tell you that you simple fucking moron.

Oh, check when the last refinery was built in the U.S. along with the last Nuclear Reactor and realize this has been an issue for many years but twats like you wouldn’t have known about it!

Now how is Trump gas prices as high as Biden gas prices as the OP was trying to imply?


----------



## Peace (Jul 23, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> It’s the do nothing GOP that has a history of financial incompetence.


Really, what has Pelosi, Schumer and Biden done that instill confidence?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 23, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> It’s the do nothing GOP that has a history of financial incompetence.



Looks like Biden and the Dems doing nothing today.


----------



## Peace (Jul 23, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Ask the oil companies. They still make huge profits selling LESS oil.


Ask yourself why you voted for a guy that stated he wanted to kill the oil industry?


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 23, 2022)

Peace said:


> Really, what has Pelosi, Schumer and Biden done that instill confidence?


Nothing for you. But we do have huge infrastructure packages being started that the GOP has always bragged about and never did.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 23, 2022)

Penelope said:


> It just started going up after war in Ukraine, Iran and Saudi are pro Russia, and Saudi won't put out many barrels and they use to under tramp.


The Saudis hate Joe Biden.  That is the difference.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 23, 2022)

Peace said:


> Ask yourself why you voted for a guy that stated he wanted to kill the oil industry?


Yup, kill is a good word….


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 23, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Yup, kill is a good word….



It is.

Biden will kill Dem control of the House in November.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 23, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot


Toddsterpatriot said:


> Looks like Biden and the Dems doing nothing today.


Thought you’d  be happy


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 23, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Toddsterpatriot
> 
> Thought you’d  be happy



Biden's incompetence doesn't make me happy.
Does Biden's incompetence make you happy?


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 23, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> It is.
> 
> Biden will kill Dem control of the House in November.


Not if trump has anything to say about it. His chosen ones are losers.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 23, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Not if trump has anything to say about it. His chosen ones are losers.



Doesn't matter.
Dems are going to lose at least 40 seats.
Depending on how much GDP shrinks and how much the Fed hikes,
it could be much, much worse for your clown party.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 23, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Biden's incompetence doesn't make me happy.
> Does Biden's incompetence make you happy?


Let’s see…seeing Trump sucking Putin’s tit makes me unhappy. Biden was never my first choice. But compared GOP imbeciles, he’s a genius.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 23, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Let’s see…seeing Trump sucking Putin’s tit makes me unhappy. Biden was never my first choice. But compared GOP imbeciles, he’s a genius.



You're right.
We needed more of Hillary's reset and Obama's flexibility.
The 1980s called, you moron.


----------



## expat_panama (Jul 24, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yet.......................the operative word is yet.  100 percent solar powered cars are still in the developmental stage, but great strides have been made for them to be viable.  And, if the tech keeps going, yes, you WILL see solar powered cars on the market in 10 years or so.
> 
> Right now, they are currently selling solar panels to be put on your vehicles hood to run all your electronics, like radio and lights, and to keep your battery topped off.
> 
> ...


Solar powered cars are definitely something in our near future.  Come to think of it, that's where they've been for quite a while and and my personal guess is that's where they'll stay for some time to come.  

Nobody knows for sure what's in the future, but my thinking is that a couple of good possibilities are that they'll either take over the market or they won't.   If they do I'll buy one. If they don't I won't.  You're free to buy one now if u want, have u?


----------



## expat_panama (Jul 24, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Its  not all or nothing. Electric motors are finding their way into cars and trucks as hybrids, plug in hybrids and full EVs. Why is that so hard to understand ? A family with three cars can easily have one EV and two hybrids. NO has to use a charger outside the home. In cities, EVs will take over the market and solar charging will be the norm in the sun belt.


So u have two hybrids and an EV in your garage?


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 24, 2022)

expat_panama said:


> So u have two hybrids and an EV in your garage?


This is the internet. I have actually two hybrids. Kubotas with hydrostatic are technically series  hybrids. Diesel to run a pump, the hydraulic drive turns the wheels. Hybrids don’t have to be ice and electric motors.

Steam locomotives used a boiler to produce steam and steam to drive the wheels. It’s nothing new. We’re just used to hybrid technology generating electricity. But we’ve been using the hybrid idea for hundreds of years.

Then there are “ hybrid drives “ in computers…..


----------



## Failzero (Jul 24, 2022)

1.89$ is high ?


----------



## expat_panama (Jul 24, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> This is the internet. I have actually two hybrids.…..


Ah, understood.


----------



## beautress (Jul 24, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eat your heart out. I was paying $1.85 a gallon at discount gas, until Sickman Biden shut down the gasline that was being built to bring in cheaper gasoline from Canada, and he did so before the inaugural kitchen was cleaned up.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 25, 2022)

beautress said:


> Eat your heart out. I was paying $1.85 a gallon at discount gas, until Sickman Biden shut down the gasline that was being built to bring in cheaper gasoline from Canada, and he did so before the inaugural kitchen was cleaned up.



WRONG, YOU CANT EVEN READ YOUR OWN NUMBERS CORRECTLY.
Wrong. Biden was sworn into office 9 months after this low point. The gas price rose a remarkable 45% over that nine months period BEFORE BIDEN EVEN TOOK OFFICE. You can’t even read your own numbers correctly and you have no clue when Biden was sworn in. You need help with dates. Gas prices were surging BEFORE he took office. It was also the following six months before a budget under Biden was even passed and enacted. We were under the stupid Trump trickle down economy of the stupid GOP.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 25, 2022)

beautress said:


> Eat your heart out. I was paying $1.85 a gallon at discount gas, until Sickman Biden shut down the gasline that was being built to bring in cheaper gasoline from Canada, and he did so before the inaugural kitchen was cleaned up.


Dumb ass. You don’t even know when Biden  was sworn in. We also lived under the Trump budget and economy  till gas prices were nearly $4.00 a gallon. You have no clue that every admin lives under the budget of the previous admin till at least the next fall. Gas rose 45% before Biden took office AND MORE DOUBLED before he could pass a budget. The price has slowed down and even shrunk thanks to his recent measures.

Not only don’t you fools know anything about simple math, you can’t even read a calendar.....or even use correct word meanings  and know the election laws. Like all recent GOP presidents, Trump left a cluster fuck for an economy. Geesus, he even tried to over throw the election...he’s a fking criminal.


----------



## beautress (Jul 25, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Dumb ass. You don’t even know when Biden  was sworn in. We also lived under the Trump budget and economy  till gas prices were nearly $4.00 a gallon. You have no clue that every admin lives under the budget of the previous admin till at least the next fall. Gas rose 45% before Biden took office AND MORE DOUBLED before he could pass a budget. The price has slowed down and even shrunk thanks to his recent measures.
> 
> Not only don’t you fools know anything about simple math, you can’t even read a calendar.....or even use correct word meanings  and know the election laws. Like all recent GOP presidents, Trump left a cluster fuck for an economy. Geesus, he even tried to over throw the election...he’s a fking criminal.


So the Democrats have sunk to using body parts to diminish a political rival who acts like a criminal after 47 years of getting rich from Foreign Aid Packages with a plan to extort money using A Congressional Seat, a Senate seat, or a VPOTUS trophy to access names, addresses, foreign contacts, and who's getting free money from the American people by way of a corrupt House Speaker and all her little party minions. Enjoy time out on my ignore list, Mr. "Sock-it-to-Lifelong-Republicans"-Committee-Bot.


----------



## beautress (Jul 25, 2022)

Failzero said:


> 1.89$ is high ?


Only to resident-sock socialists.


----------



## expat_panama (Jul 25, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Dumb ass. You don’t even know when Biden  was sworn in. We also lived under the Trump budget and economy  till gas prices were nearly $4.00 a gallon. You have no clue that every admin lives under the budget of the previous admin till at least the next fall. Gas rose 45% before Biden took office AND MORE DOUBLED before he could pass a budget. The price has slowed down and even shrunk thanks to his recent measures.
> 
> Not only don’t you fools know anything about simple math, you can’t even read a calendar.....or even use correct word meanings  and know the election laws. Like all recent GOP presidents, Trump left a cluster fuck for an economy. Geesus, he even tried to over throw the election...he’s a fking criminal.


You said that w/ Trump we had gas at nearly $4/gallon?




Strange that you're remembering things that others don't remember.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 25, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> WRONG, YOU CANT EVEN READ YOUR OWN NUMBERS CORRECTLY.
> Wrong. Biden was sworn into office 9 months after this low point. The gas price rose a remarkable 45% over that nine months period BEFORE BIDEN EVEN TOOK OFFICE. You can’t even read your own numbers correctly and you have no clue when Biden was sworn in. You need help with dates. Gas prices were surging BEFORE he took office. It was also the following six months before a budget under Biden was even passed and enacted. We were under the stupid Trump trickle down economy of the stupid GOP.



*WRONG, YOU CANT EVEN READ YOUR OWN NUMBERS CORRECTLY.
The gas price rose a remarkable 45% over that nine months period BEFORE BIDEN EVEN TOOK OFFICE.*

April 2020, $1.938 to Jan 2021, $2.42 is a 48.2 cent increase. 25%, not 45%, you moron.

Biden isn't responsible for the increase from $2.42 to $5.032 (June 2022), 108%, because of the earlier 25% increase?

Have you always been so bad at math, or is it your recent TBI?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 25, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Gas rose 45% before Biden took office



Moron.

*Not only don’t you fools know anything about simple math, *

Irony is ironic.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 25, 2022)

expat_panama said:


> You said that w/ Trump we had gas at nearly $4/gallon?
> View attachment 674444
> Strange that you're remembering things that others don't remember.


Remember dufus, Biden didn’t take office till 2021 and pass any budget till the price was over $4 a gallon. It was all Trump’s doing.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 25, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Moron.
> 
> *Not only don’t you fools know anything about simple math, *
> 
> Irony is ironic.


Still no retort. Must be a capitulation. Like all the rest of   The right‘s made up shit. But the right is folding. Just took little time. Even Mitch has come around. He just doesn’t want to invest any money he can’t skim off the top.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 25, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Still no retort. Must be a capitulation. Like all the rest of   The right‘s made up shit. But the right is folding. Just took little time. Even Mitch has come around. He just doesn’t want to invest any money he can’t skim off the top.



*Still no retort.*

My retort is that your math sucks. 

So does your blaming Biden's huge hike (over 100%) on Trumps's hike (25%).


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 25, 2022)

Just bought gas this afternoon at 3.79/gal in Newberry SC.  Gas prices in Columbia are even lower than that.


----------



## expat_panama (Jul 25, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Remember dufus, Biden didn’t take office till 2021 and pass any budget till the price was over $4 a gallon. It was all Trump’s doing.


This convo's not very good for me as I try to avoid partisan disputes.  Like, here was my first thought:

A lot of folks would look at this and see that the continuing resolution of the Biden administration came into effect back when gas was still $3.25/gallon and the price didn't go above $4 until March '22 --3 months into the new budget.​​--but what do they know right?  After all, there are so many other factors involved here.  There's what, the cancelled oil leases since the beginning of 2021, there's the destruction of America's production with the economy contracting now.   Money chasing fewer goods --classic inflation definition.​
How about I let u get the last word in and then we just call it a day?


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 25, 2022)

expat_panama said:


> This convo's not very good for me as I try to avoid partisan disputes.  Like, here was my first thought:
> 
> A lot of folks would look at this and see that the continuing resolution of the Biden administration came into effect back when gas was still $3.25/gallon and the price didn't go above $4 until March '22 --3 months into the new budget.​​--but what do they know right?  After all, there are so many other factors involved here.  There's what, the cancelled oil leases since the beginning of 2021, there's the destruction of America's production with the economy contracting now.   Money chasing fewer goods --classic inflation definition.​
> How about I let u get the last word in and then we just call it a day?


Yawn. They’re your thoughts.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 26, 2022)

Penelope said:


> It just started going up after war in Ukraine, Iran and Saudi are pro Russia, and Saudi won't put out many barrels and they use to under tramp.


Even *if* that was true (which it isn’t, by your own charts) it’s still Biden’s fault because he orchestrated the war there.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 26, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Still no retort.*
> 
> My retort is that your math sucks.
> 
> So does your blaming Biden's huge hike (over 100%) on Trumps's hike (25%).


So trump lights the fire that burns out of control, and now your blaming the firefighter doing everything he can to put it out, successfully as the price continues to drop. We’ve heard this song and dance before from the idiots on the right after Bush left our house ablaze.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 26, 2022)

theHawk said:


> Even *if* that was true (which it isn’t, by your own charts) it’s still Biden’s fault because he orchestrated the war there.


Now wait, you bozos said he was senile. Now, he wins elections by cheating in a way-no one catches and  orchestrated  a war ? The guy is a genius.


----------



## miketx (Jul 26, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO, lie of the decade. What makes this skank such a loon?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 26, 2022)

Today, paid 3.46/gal for gas in Columbia SC. Prices are dropping.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 26, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> So trump lights the fire that burns out of control, and now your blaming the firefighter doing everything he can to put it out, successfully as the price continues to drop. We’ve heard this song and dance before from the idiots on the right after Bush left our house ablaze.



Biden is the firefighter? Doing everything he can?

Hilarious!


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 26, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Biden is the firefighter? Doing everything he can?
> 
> Hilarious!


Trump is an arsonist. Bush was an arsonist. The GOP is filled with idiots With matches.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 26, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Trump is an arsonist. Bush was an arsonist. The GOP is filled with idiots With matches.



Poor Biden, inherited $2.42 gasoline pumped it up over $5.
Now Dems in the House and Senate will pay.
You think the Fed will hike 0.75% tomorrow? Or a full 1.0%?
That sure isn't gonna help Biden's GDP numbers going into November.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 26, 2022)

Gas was high throughout trump admin​
What?.... that's ridiculous..... we were all here stupid.....@Penelope


----------



## Dekster (Jul 28, 2022)

Penelope said:


> I disagree you are brain dead. Look at the numbers.



The numbers that show that gas is over a buck more a gallon?  I've looked at them.


----------



## hadit (Jul 28, 2022)

Isn't it interesting that the government can't control the price of gas, but it's supposed to be able to control the global temperature?


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 28, 2022)

Penelope said:


> 20172.4582.4162.4372.5282.5032.4602.4142.4942.7612.6212.6782.594  20182.6712.7052.7092.8732.9872.9702.9282.9142.9152.9432.7362.457  20192.3382.3932.5942.8812.9462.8042.8232.7072.6812.7242.6932.645  20202.6362.5332.3291.9381.9612.1702.2722.2722.2742.2482.2002.284  20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.4133.6114.3224.2134.545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I read your thread title, I had to wonder if you were high all through Trump's admin.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 28, 2022)

Got gas for 3.57 today in Newberry SC.


----------

